# WCA World Championship 2019-Melbourne Australia July 11-14



## Loser (May 9, 2018)

January 15th edit: The site is up!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WC2019
https://wc2019.speedcubing.org.au/en/

November 2nd edit: Speedcubing Australia has posted on their Facebook page that it will indeed be held July 11-14!

August 29th Edit: Its in Melbourne! They applied for July 11-14, so I'm guessing that will be the date, but it's unconfirmed.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/wca-world-championship-2019-in-melbourne-australia

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/applications-for-world-championship-2019
Very interesting that they're taking applications. Thoughts on who from where will apply?

Live stream:




 probably


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 9, 2018)

Loser said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/applications-for-world-championship-2019
> Very interesting that they're taking applications. Thoughts on who from where will apply?


I personally think that China is going to want and host the World Championships, and I would not be surprised if they did. 

If they do not end up hosting it then I am pretty sure that it will still be somewhere in Asia, such as Japan or something akin. But this is just my thought and I look forward to seeing who ends up getting it hosted.


----------



## Loser (May 9, 2018)

Asia is what I've been thinking too, specifically Japan.

Also, just thinking of where we might see people apply from in the USA, even though a USA world's in 2019 I think is unlikely.
Texas is a possibility, but for some reason I don't really think Texas would get it.
Northeast might get it, but I think anywhere big enough would be too expensive.
California I think is the leading possibility for the US, as airports, cities, people, and cubers are in high capacity.
Somewhere in the Midwest, maybe Minnesota or Chicago also strikes me as it has a chance. 
But it all really depends on who applys. I also heard that Kit said that cubingusa isn't applying. I feel that they might in 2021 and if they do I think they would get it.


----------



## Burnsy101 (May 9, 2018)

Asia has not hosted since 2011, so that may be a possibility. I think that South Africa - and countries such as Tunisia in Africa - are unlikely, given the small(er) amount of cubers there. I think that Oceania may be a possibility. As it has produced 2 cubers who are incredibly influential in todays community (Feliks and Jay), and has still not hosted a worlds, it might happen. I know that it is quite far away from... well everything else, but who knows?


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 9, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> Asia has not hosted since 2011, so that may be a possibility. I think that South Africa - and countries such as Tunisia in Africa - are unlikely, given the small(er) amount of cubers there. I think that Oceania may be a possibility. As it has produced 2 cubers who are incredibly influential in todays community (Feliks and Jay), and has still not hosted a worlds, it might happen. I know that it is quite far away from... well everything else, but who knows?


No way. Unless you live in AUS, you need to fly, and thats hard for some people, but in Paris you can get there by car/train from pretty much anywhere in Europe.


----------



## Burnsy101 (May 9, 2018)

But Vegas, and Rio both do not have great transport infrastructure. There are no trains, and you need a plane to get to th m, no different to Australia.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 10, 2018)

Hell, Denver has a huge convention center that’s bigger than this years Nationals venue that they could host it in too, all cities have a chance.


----------



## ottozing (May 10, 2018)

Aus ain't happening guys just so y'all know

I'm hoping Asia because it's literally like twice as cheap as every other worlds I've attended


----------



## One Wheel (May 10, 2018)

It'd be cool to see Minneapolis someday. That's only about a 4-hour drive for me. The Alliant Energy Center in Madison, WI would be plenty big, too, and that's only about 2 hours from me.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 10, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> No way. Unless you live in AUS, you need to fly, and thats hard for some people, but in Paris you can get there by car/train from pretty much anywhere in Europe.



This argument applies to literally every continent.


----------



## One Wheel (May 10, 2018)

Kit Clement said:


> This argument applies to literally every continent.


Although in fairness Australia is only a part of the least populous continent other than Antarctica. And you could technically drive between Asia, Europe, and Africa. Not saying it's a good argument, mind you.


----------



## Bob (May 23, 2018)

Don't expect an application from the United States.


----------



## abcs9 (May 24, 2018)

@Bob

why not USA?


----------



## CornerCutter (May 24, 2018)

abcs9 said:


> @Bob
> 
> why not USA?


Most likely all the work needed to organize it. The USA team is pretty busy this year with the Regional Championships.


----------



## Loser (May 24, 2018)

Cubingusa isn't applying likely because of regionals, but that doesn't stop any other delegates from applying. I wouldn't be surprised if Eric Zhao recruits a few delegates and applys. He applied for every single regional, has hosted and is going to host a few comps with up to 500 ppl, and other competitions all around the us. He also applied for South American champs.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 17, 2018)

The applicants for Worlds have been revealed today.

Beijing/Guangzhou China.
( That makes sense, Asian champs and China Champs were both very succesful)

Brest, Belarus
(Wtf no one saw this coming)

Melbourne, Australia.
(@ottozing you liar)

The final location will be revealed late August.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/candidates-for-wca-world-championship-2019


----------



## CarterK (Jul 17, 2018)

Here are my thoughts:

China: Most likely option, Asia hasn't held since 2011. Good for sightseeing.

Belarus: Almost definitely no. There isn't much in Belarus compared to the other options and it's really hard to get to. Also there's no way they'd do it in Europe twice in a row.

Australia: Kinda far away from everything else. Hasn't held big comps in the past. Good for sightseeing and hasn't held a wc yet.


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 17, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Brest, Belarus
> (Wtf no one saw this coming)



Except the people who already heard Belarus was applying


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 17, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Melbourne, Australia.
> (@ottozing you liar)


To be fair, Jay lives in Canberra, which is like 400 miles (630km) away from Melbourne.
I don't know anything about Australian organizational teams, but I would assume that they aren't the same for both cities and do things differently.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 18, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> To be fair, Jay lives in Canberra, which is like 400 miles (630km) away from Melbourne.
> I don't know anything about Australian organizational teams, but I would assume that they aren't the same for both cities and do things differently.



Or maybe it's just that things changed since Jay made that post.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 22, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> The applicants for Worlds have been revealed today.
> 
> Beijing/Guangzhou China.
> 
> ...



Is it strange that the option here closest to me is the one I'd be least likely to attend if it hosted? Nothing against Belarus, but the other two options sound like much more interesting places to pay a visit, but that's probably just me.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 22, 2018)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Is it strange that the option here closest to me is the one I'd be least likely to attend if it hosted? Nothing against Belarus, but the other two options sound like much more interesting places to pay a visit, but that's probably just me.


I agree. I am really hoping that if I can go, that it will be held in China because the chances of going there verses Australia is more likely for me. I am looking forward to the announcement within the next few months.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I agree. I am really hoping that if I can go, that it will be held in China because the chances of going there verses Australia is more likely for me. I am looking forward to the announcement within the next few months.


I mean, I haven't been to any of the three or four cities in question, and would probably still go to any of them if decided upon, but Melbourne and Beijing are two of those "Bucket list" cities that I'd like to travel to at some point while I still have the chance (and the world champs is a great excuse to go), and even Guangzhou could be worth a pretty cool trip. Whereas Brest is just kinda "Eh, I guess?". Like I said, would still probably go if it was announced, just probably wouldn't excite me as much.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 22, 2018)

It's nice that they named a city after the reconstruction god.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2018)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> It's nice that they named a city after the reconstruction god.


That's the one truly reasonable argument for having the competition there.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's the one truly reasonable argument for having the competition there.


Reconstructions for every single attempt of the entire competition!

I would actually prefer Brest because the other locations are just "been there, done that" for me


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 29, 2018)

Next year the world champs is in Feliks’ home city!
Speedcubing really is coming home


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

Official post here:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/wca-world-championship-2019-in-melbourne-australia



> _August 29, 2018, 8:51 PM GMT+7_
> We are informing you that the winning candidate to host the WCA World Championship 2019 is *Melbourne*, *Australia*!
> 
> We believe that their plan was the strongest among the four candidates and that their team will lead to a successful championship next year.
> ...


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 29, 2018)

No longer a "Rubik’s Cube" World Championship, but the _WCA_ World Championship, since they fell out with Rubik's Brand.


----------



## Loser (Aug 29, 2018)

Shouldnt this thread be merged with the other one?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 29, 2018)

Melbourne - Ranked the world's most live-able city 7 years in a row 2011-2017 (Currently second because we dont have a train from the airport ). Come and see why! We look forward to welcoming you all.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 29, 2018)

ottozing said:


> Aus ain't happening guys just so y'all know
> 
> I'm hoping Asia because it's literally like twice as cheap as every other worlds I've attended



lololololol


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2018)

This sounds like it's worth attending. Congrats to Ethan/Tim and the rest of the team.


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2018)

Melbourne, great choice. Will def. attempt to make this one.



Loser said:


> Shouldnt this thread be merged with the other one?


Done.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

First off, Congratulations to all the organizers that got the competition approved and thank you all for the work and time that you have/are/and will continue to do for the WC competition. I am sure that it will be great, despite the fact that I will most likely not be able to attend.

I would really really like to go, especially since Australia is somewhere that I have really wanted to travel to (and especially now with a major competition), but at the moment there is a very small chance I can go, but I guess I will have to wait and see. I look forward to seeing more info released on the competition (such as cutoffs, schedule etc.)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 31, 2018)

David Zemdegs said:


> Melbourne - Ranked the world's most live-able city 7 years in a row 2011-2017 (Currently second because we dont have a train from the airport ). Come and see why! We look forward to welcoming you all.


most live-able 
Not having a train from the airport means less tourist, which would make it more live-able right 

I am not deciding about Worlds just yet. I have basically done my Australia travelling 8 years ago and I am not looking forward to being in a plane for 24 hours with 2 tiny children


----------



## Brest (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry guys, I just couldn't fit everyone in my home. Maybe next time.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 31, 2018)

Brest said:


> Sorry guys, I just couldn't fit everyone in my home. Maybe next time.


You are off the hook for reconstructions!


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2018)

How's the winter weather mid-July in Melbourne? Will this be the first winter Worlds?


----------



## Loser (Sep 1, 2018)

Also, are Australian schools on break this week? Or do the closest people need to skip school? Ik Feliks skipped school for 2013 and maybe other years.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 1, 2018)

pjk said:


> How's the winter weather mid-July in Melbourne? Will this be the first winter Worlds?


It varies a lot I’m pretty sure, like in one day it could feel like all four seasons at different times of the day. it’s cold but definitely not freezing. That’s just based off of when I went down there In winter, but up in Queensland it’s like bright and sunny 95% of the time.


Loser said:


> Also, are Australian schools on break this week? Or do the closest people need to skip school? Ik Feliks skipped school for 2013 and maybe other years.


If you mean the week worlds runs into, then it’s holidays for us. But pretty sure the week after, school starts back for most.


----------



## casi (Oct 7, 2018)

We definitely know Feliks will show up.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 8, 2018)

pjk said:


> How's the winter weather mid-July in Melbourne? Will this be the first winter Worlds?


Winter max varies between about 10-17C. And mins about 3-8C.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 8, 2018)

Loser said:


> Also, are Australian schools on break this week? Or do the closest people need to skip school? Ik Feliks skipped school for 2013 and maybe other years.


School holidays differ between states but from what I can see most states have school holidays for worlds.


----------



## Loser (Oct 8, 2018)

David Zemdegs said:


> School holidays differ between states but from what I can see most states have school holidays for worlds.


Cool. Also, how much/did Feliks have to skip for WC2013 and the other worlds?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 8, 2018)

Loser said:


> Cool. Also, how much/did Feliks have to skip for WC2013 and the other worlds?


Cant remember - If it wasnt during school holidays It would have only been a few days.


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2018)

Time to remove that question mark in the title! 

https://www.facebook.com/Speedcubin...105024912022/2221828954772955/?type=3&theater


----------



## tx789 (Nov 2, 2018)

Faz said:


> Time to remove that question mark in the title!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Speedcubin...105024912022/2221828954772955/?type=3&theater



Getting closer now.


----------



## Loser (Nov 2, 2018)

Faz said:


> Time to remove that question mark in the title!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Speedcubin...105024912022/2221828954772955/?type=3&theater


Do you know when we could expect to see it on the WCA page?


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2018)

Loser said:


> Do you know when we could expect to see it on the WCA page?



Nope, sorry. This is just a 'save the date' announcement.


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 3, 2018)

The WCA should add a "continental rotation" system, like a 6-years cycle with 2 worlds being either Europe, North America or Asia, and the remaining one being either South America, Africa and Oceania. That may seem strange, but advantaging north-hemisphere-continents is justified by the fact that there are more people, more cubers, more infrastructure and accessibility. A place ticket from North America or Europe to Australia is very, very costly and the times zones lag can hurt performances. Also, it's not as harsh as what the WSSA does!
What do you think of that continental rotation system?


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 4, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> The WCA should add a "continental rotation" system, like a 6-years cycle with 2 worlds being either Europe, North America or Asia, and the remaining one being either South America, Africa and Oceania. That may seem strange, but advantaging north-hemisphere-continents is justified by the fact that there are more people, more cubers, more infrastructure and accessibility. A place ticket from North America or Europe to Australia is very, very costly and the times zones lag can hurt performances. Also, it's not as harsh as what the WSSA does!
> What do you think of that continental rotation system?


You can't force people to organize worlds.


----------



## Loser (Nov 4, 2018)

Also I don't really see any point to this lol


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 5, 2018)

Loser said:


> Also I don't really see any point to this lol


Well it adds diversity


----------



## Loser (Nov 5, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Well it adds diversity


Huh? We already have diversity in worlds. It's been held on 4 continents, and is going to a 5th soon. What you are proposing is too rigid, and for a young organisation like the WCA, flexibility is a must. And also, that would mean that the next worlds in Australia would be in about 2037 lol.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 5, 2018)

Loser said:


> Huh? We already have diversity in worlds. It's been held on 4 continents, and is going to a 5th soon. What you are proposing is too rigid, and for a young organisation like the WCA, flexibility is a must. And also, that would mean that the next worlds in Australia would be in about 2037 lol.



Not only that, but by 2019, Worlds will have been in a different continent for the last 5 times it has been held. Diversity is not the issue at all here.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 22, 2018)

I will be going to Worlds!!!! Quite excited yo.


----------



## Loser (Nov 23, 2018)

Posts #46 and #47 were Feliks and his dad lol, on different topics.


----------



## DesertWolf (Dec 11, 2018)

Pretty happy worlds is in Australia. Gives me a chance to discover a new country which i've never been too. Also does anyone know when qualification times + Cut Offs for events will be public? Would like to know which events i need to practice more.


----------



## Loser (Dec 11, 2018)

DesertWolf said:


> Pretty happy worlds is in Australia. Gives me a chance to discover a new country which i've never been too. Also does anyone know when qualification times + Cut Offs for events will be public? Would like to know which events i need to practice more.


hopefully soon lol


----------



## SdnS (Jan 12, 2019)

Just my luck nats is on my bday


----------



## epride17 (Jan 15, 2019)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WC2019
https://wc2019.speedcubing.org.au/en/


----------



## Loser (Jun 20, 2019)

less than a month


----------



## asacuber (Jun 21, 2019)

GL to everyone, hopefully ill come next time lol


----------



## adsuri (Jul 8, 2019)

Where will Worlds be livestreamed next week?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 10, 2019)

probably


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 10, 2019)

adsuri said:


> Where will Worlds be livestreamed next week?


Once we get all the technology hooked up probably tomorrow then we'll be sure to publish a livestream link.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 10, 2019)

Burnsy101 said:


> Asia has not hosted since 2011, so that may be a possibility. I think that South Africa - and countries such as Tunisia in Africa - are unlikely, given the small(er) amount of cubers there. I think that Oceania may be a possibility. As it has produced 2 cubers who are incredibly influential in todays community (Feliks and Jay), and has still not hosted a worlds, it might happen. I know that it is quite far away from... well everything else, but who knows?


That' called foreshadowing


----------



## NeptuneCuber (Jul 10, 2019)

I am expecting a few WRs. Max Park will probably get one or two. I want to see multi-blind record broken as well. One-handed needs to be broken. It has been too long.


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2019)

How are things in Melbourne? Predictions?

I see Jon Haidt is having an event at the same convention center - cool.

From Tim on FB:
Live results during all the Worlds finals on Friday and Sunday:
(can't promise we'll keep up with the fast events like 2x2 and pyra, but we'll try)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UhF1kddtXpXZ_UVcJJFy2Gpwrc0trh4aqTEwXWY#gid=0


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

where is the stream?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> where is the stream?


I second that


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 12, 2019)

The stream is up at https://twitch.tv/worldcubeassociation


----------



## zman (Jul 12, 2019)

0.93 skewb single WR scramble was a u-perm LMAO

tons of other records too on that scramble


----------



## Sergey (Jul 12, 2019)

So, at day 2 we have 5 WRs: singles for the 4BLD, 5BLD, Skewb and 7x7 and mean for the 7x7. And an uncounted NRs.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2019)

World Records from day 2:

Stanley Chapel 2:38.77 5x5 Blindfolded single
Andrew Huang 0.93 Skewb single
Max Park 1:44.02 7x7 single and 1:50.10 average
Some finished events:

Stanley Chapel 5x5 Blindfolded World Champion
Max Park 6x6 World Champion
Yunhao Lou Clock World Champion
Aiden Bartlett Square-1 World Champion
Max Park 7x7 World Champion
https://cubecomps.cubing.net/live.php?cid=4000&cat=3&rnd=1

What's the probability that Max will win 3-7? Erik says 50/50 in the stream.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 13, 2019)

pjk said:


> World Records from day 2:
> 
> Stanley Chapel 2:38.77 5x5 Blindfolded single
> Andrew Huang 0.93 Skewb single
> ...



Max’s chance of being world champion in 3 are 50/50. He has really tight competition from Feliks, Patrick, and Tymon, as well as multiple other fast cubers. So to answer your above question, I agree with Erik.


----------



## Sergey (Jul 13, 2019)

Germany 1 (Sebastian Weyer, Philipp Weyer and Cornelius Dieckmann) won Rubik’s Nations Cup. Congrats!


----------



## Sergey (Jul 13, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bz2ZEFWJCLP/

Ireland is one-person team - Ciarán Beahan.


----------



## pjk (Jul 14, 2019)

3x3 finals live streaming now:


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 14, 2019)

WOW, That was a intense and very surprising 3x3 Final...definitely worth staying up for.


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 14, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> WOW, That was a intense and very surprising 3x3 Final...definitely worth staying up for.


Agreed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Max’s chance of being world champion in 3 are 50/50. He has really tight competition from Feliks, Patrick, and Tymon, as well as multiple other fast cubers. So to answer your above question, I agree with Erik.


Definitely competitive - none of the cubers you mentioned by name podiumed!


----------



## Astral cubing (Jul 14, 2019)

So who won and who podiumed?


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 14, 2019)

Philip, Sean, Sebastian.


Astral cubing said:


> So who won and who podiumed?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks to those that organised the livestream. Sitting up to 8am wasn't easy but very enjoyable and professionally done.


----------



## Sergey (Jul 14, 2019)

Country (Team members)In EventsGoldSilverBronzeTotal
USA (114)


12​


10​


4​


4​


18​

China (70)


5​


2​


2​


3​


7​

Germany (17)


4​


1​


1​


3​


5​

Peru (2)


2​


1​


1​


​


2​

Poland (9)


1​


1​


1​


​


2​

Japan (37)


2​


1​


1​


​


2​

Argentina (7)


1​


1​


​


​


1​

Malaysia (21)


1​


1​


​


​


1​

Indonesia (12)


1​


1​


​


​


1​

Republic of Korea (14)


3​


​


1​


2​


3​

Ireland (1)


2​


​


1​


1​


2​

India (22)


2​


​


1​


1​


2​

Philippines (8)


1​


​


1​


​


1​

Greece (1)


1​


​


1​


​


1​

Finland (3)


1​


​


1​


​


1​

Canada (5)


1​


​


1​


​


1​

Australia (382)


1​


​


​


1​


1​

Italy (5)


1​


​


​


1​


1​

France (22)


1​


​


​


1​


1​

Sweden (6)


1​


​


​


1​


1​

Spain (3)


1​


​


​


1​


1​


----------



## efattah (Jul 14, 2019)

Fastest singles in the 3x3 final:

1. 5.64 Kian Mansour (Roux)
2. 5.97 Philipp Weyer (CFOP, white-cross-only)
3. 6.00 Sean Villanueva (Roux)
4. 6.10 Sean Villanueva (Roux)
5. 6.24 Philipp Weyer (CFOP, white-cross-only)


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 14, 2019)

So. One could draw a conclusion that Roux isn't so bad after all, and colour neutrality is overrated.


----------



## efattah (Jul 14, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> So. One could draw a conclusion that Roux isn't so bad after all, and colour neutrality is overrated.



Indeed, the conclusion of the announcers/commentators was that all 5 scrambles had bad cross cases, hence Philipp, doing only white cross, was not at any disadvantage, but rather an advantage, because single-color solvers have (arguably) the most conditioned color-related lookahead (not to mention Philipp would not waste time looking at the other cross cases during inspection), and in this case, neither of the 2 Roux solvers suffered from the bad-cross cases since they don't start with crosses anyway.

My personal opinion from watching the finals very carefully was the that the Roux solvers don't have ugly algorithms in their arsenal; the CFOP solvers are faced with numerous LL cases that are very hard to fingertrick, and under extreme competition nerves, almost every single CFOP solver had lockups/messups during some of the ugly LL cases.


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 14, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> So. One could draw a conclusion that Roux isn't so bad after all, and colour neutrality is overrated.


Honestly, Color Neutrality isn’t overrated (I’m saying this because I myself am Full CN), but, Single and Double Color do have their advantages. I’ll give you that.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Robert Marik (Jul 23, 2019)

Are the scrambles and reconstructions available? Also, what makes Sean Villanueva so fast? Is it just efficient blockbuilding and fast turning, or does he use asome advanced methods, like influencing edges during CMLL and fast algs for last six edges?


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 23, 2019)

Robert Marik said:


> Are the scrambles and reconstructions available? Also, what makes Sean Villanueva so fast? Is it just efficient blockbuilding and fast turning, or does he use asome advanced methods, like influencing edges during CMLL and fast algs for last six edges?


 Yes. On WCADB.net


----------



## Brest (Aug 24, 2019)

Spoiler: WCA World Championship 2019 3x3 Finals Reconstructions






Spoiler: Notes



All solves are viewable on http://cubesolv.es/
Move counts are estimated using STM & ETM
All notation is SiGN
Rotations may not be actually what were performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously (usually)
Some moves and rotations removed (see "View as executed" for full solve)
Statistics are based on the moves executed
PLL stats replaced with ZBLL / OLLCP when relevant
OLS stats also include 3rd pair when relevant (multislotting)
"Transition" time is measured from the end of a step to the beginning of the next step
"Burst TPS" removes transition time and any moves/rotations made during transition





Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: (1st) Philipp Weyer - 6.74



*Philipp Weyer* (Germany) - 6.74 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (9.63)



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y x' // inspection
R D' U' r' R' F' // partial cross
y U' R U' R' // 1st pair
U r' U r // Xcross
L U2 L2' U' L // 2nd pair
y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' x U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y x' // inspection
R D' U' r' D D' R' F' // partial cross
U' y R U' R' // 1st pair
U r' U r // Xcross
L U L' L U L2' U' L // 2nd pair
y R' U U R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' R R' U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' R R' U R U2' R' // OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		9.63	65	6.75	71	7.37				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			6.24	45	7.21	50	8.01			F2L/Total	64.8%	69.2%	70.4%
LL			3.39	20	5.90	21	6.19			LL/Total	35.2%	30.8%	29.6%

Cross+1		2.51	16	6.37	17	6.77			Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	35.6%	34.0%
OLS			2.67	24	8.99	26	9.74			OLS/Total	27.7%	36.9%	36.6%
PLL			1.10	9	8.18	10	9.09			PLL/LL		32.4%	45.0%	47.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.13	6.50	62	9.54	65	10.00			Total	32.5%

F2L			1.24	5.00	44	8.80	47	9.40			F2L		19.9%
LL			1.89	1.50	18	12.00	18	12.00			LL		55.8%

Cross+1		0.41	2.10	16	7.62	17	8.10			Cross+1	16.3%
OLS			0.60	2.07	22	10.63	23	11.11			OLS		22.5%
PLL			0.47	0.63	9	14.29	9	14.29			PLL		42.7%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.26



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' D' // cross
U y' R U R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L d R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' L U L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F U R U' F' U U' r U R' U' r' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.26	70	9.64	72	9.92				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.67	38	10.35	40	10.90			F2L/Total	50.6%	54.3%	55.6%
LL			3.59	32	8.91	32	8.91			LL/Total	49.4%	45.7%	44.4%

Cross+1		1.90	15	7.89	16	8.42			Cross+1/F2L	51.8%	39.5%	40.0%
OLS			2.13	21	9.86	21	9.86			OLS/Total	29.3%	30.0%	29.2%
PLL			1.44	18	12.50	18	12.50			PLL/LL		40.1%	56.3%	56.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.96	5.30	65	12.26	65	12.26			Total	27.0%

F2L			0.94	2.73	35	12.82	35	12.82			F2L		25.6%
LL			1.02	2.57	30	11.67	30	11.67			LL		28.4%

Cross+1		0.61	1.29	14	10.85	14	10.85			Cross+1	32.1%
OLS			0.40	1.73	19	10.98	19	10.98			OLS		18.8%
PLL			0.20	1.24	18	14.52	18	14.52			PLL		13.9%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 6.24



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 // inspection
D' F D' R2 U' R' F D2 // cross
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 // inspection
D' F D' R2 U' R' F D2 // cross
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' L' l U R U' R' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U l F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.24	63	10.10	67	10.74				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.80	34	8.95	37	9.74			F2L/Total	60.9%	54.0%	55.2%
LL			2.44	29	11.89	30	12.30			LL/Total	39.1%	46.0%	44.8%

Cross+1		1.83	15	8.20	16	8.74			Cross+1/F2L	48.2%	44.1%	43.2%
OLS			1.87	18	9.63	21	11.23			OLS/Total	30.0%	28.6%	31.3%
PLL			1.07	18	16.82	18	16.82			PLL/LL		43.9%	62.1%	60.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.27	4.97	58	11.67	62	12.47			Total	20.4%

F2L			0.77	3.03	32	10.56	35	11.55			F2L		20.3%
LL			0.50	1.94	26	13.40	27	13.92			LL		20.5%

Cross+1		0.40	1.43	15	10.49	16	11.19			Cross+1	21.9%
OLS			0.27	1.60	16	10.00	19	11.87			OLS		14.4%
PLL			0.10	0.97	17	17.53	17	17.53			PLL		9.3%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (5.97)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' R' U' R' (F B') // cross
y' L' U L // 1st pair
R U2' R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' R' U' R' (F B') // cross
y' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' U' R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R R' R U' R' U' R2 U' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		5.97	55	9.21	61	10.22				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.58	30	8.38	34	9.50			F2L/Total	60.0%	54.5%	55.7%
LL			2.39	25	10.46	27	11.30			LL/Total	40.0%	45.5%	44.3%

Cross+1		1.21	8	6.61	9	7.44			Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	26.7%	26.5%
OLS			1.67	17	10.18	19	11.38			OLS/Total	28.0%	30.9%	31.1%
EPLL			1.13	14	12.39	14	12.39			EPLL/LL		47.3%	56.0%	51.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.00	3.97	51	12.85	53	13.35			Total	33.5%

F2L			1.18	2.40	29	12.08	31	12.92			F2L		33.0%
LL			0.82	1.57	22	14.01	22	14.01			LL		34.3%

Cross+1		0.54	0.67	8	11.94	8	11.94			Cross+1	44.6%
OLS			0.60	1.07	16	14.95	16	14.95			OLS		35.9%
EPLL			0.20	0.93	13	13.98	13	13.98			EPLL		17.7%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 6.73



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

y x2 // inspection
U F R2 U2' D' R B' // cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R (y' x') R U' R' F R U // OLL
U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

y x2 // inspection
U F R2 (U' D') U' R B' // cross
U' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R (y' x') R U' R' F R U // OLL
U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.73	62	9.21	64	9.51				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.94	44	11.17	44	11.17			F2L/Total	58.5%	71.0%	68.8%
LL			2.79	18	6.45	20	7.17			LL/Total	41.5%	29.0%	31.3%

Cross+1		1.70	12	7.06	12	7.06			Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	27.3%	27.3%
OLS			1.97	18	9.14	19	9.64			OLS/Total	29.3%	29.0%	29.7%
PLL			1.37	8	5.84	9	6.57			PLL/LL		49.1%	44.4%	45.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.87	4.86	56	11.52	58	11.93			Total	27.8%

F2L			1.21	2.73	39	14.29	39	14.29			F2L		30.7%
LL			0.66	2.13	17	7.98	19	8.92			LL		23.7%

Cross+1		0.73	0.97	10	10.31	10	10.31			Cross+1	42.9%
OLS			0.54	1.43	16	11.19	17	11.89			OLS		27.4%
PLL			0.17	1.20	8	6.67	9	7.50			PLL		12.4%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.74	65.0	9.64	67.7	10.03				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.80	38.7	10.17	40.3	10.60			F2L/Total	56.4%	59.5%	59.6%
LL			2.94	26.3	8.96	27.3	9.30			LL/Total	43.6%	40.5%	40.4%

Cross+1		1.81	14.0	7.73	14.7	8.10			Cross+1/F2L	47.6%	36.2%	36.4%
OLS			1.99	19.0	9.55	20.3	10.22			OLS/Total	29.5%	29.2%	30.0%
PLL			1.29	14.7	11.34	15.0	11.60			PLL/LL		44.0%	55.7%	54.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.70	5.04	59.7	11.83	61.7	12.23			Total	25.2%

F2L			0.97	2.83	35.3	12.49	36.3	12.84			F2L		25.6%
LL			0.73	2.21	24.3	10.99	25.3	11.45			LL		24.7%

Cross+1		0.58	1.23	13.0	10.57	13.3	10.84			Cross+1	32.0%
OLS			0.40	1.59	17.0	10.71	18.3	11.55			OLS		20.3%
PLL			0.16	1.14	14.3	12.61	14.7	12.90			PLL		12.1%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.17	63.0	8.79	67.0	9.35				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.25	38.2	9.00	41.0	9.66			F2L/Total	59.3%	60.6%	61.2%
LL			2.92	24.8	8.49	21.7	7.42			LL/Total	40.7%	39.4%	32.3%

Cross+1		1.83	13.2	7.21	14.0	7.65			Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	34.6%	34.1%
OLS			2.06	19.6	9.51	21.2	10.28			OLS/Total	28.8%	31.1%	31.6%
PLL			1.22	13.4	10.97	13.8	11.29			PLL/LL		41.8%	54.0%	63.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.05	5.12	58.4	11.41	60.6	11.84			Total	28.6%

F2L			1.07	3.18	35.8	11.26	37.4	11.77			F2L		25.2%
LL			0.98	1.94	22.6	11.64	23.2	11.95			LL		33.5%

Cross+1		0.54	1.29	12.6	9.75	13.0	10.06			Cross+1	29.4%
OLS			0.48	1.58	17.8	11.27	18.8	11.90			OLS		23.4%
PLL			0.23	0.99	13.0	13.08	13.2	13.28			PLL		18.7%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.97	55	10.10	61	10.74

F2L			3.58	30	11.17	34	11.17
LL			2.39	18	11.89	20	12.30

Cross+1		1.21	8	8.20	9	8.74
OLS			1.67	17	10.18	19	11.38
PLL			1.07	8	16.82	9	16.82
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.27	3.97	51	12.85	53	13.35

F2L			0.77	2.40	29	14.29	31	14.29
LL			0.50	1.50	17	14.01	18	14.01

Cross+1		0.40	0.67	8	11.94	8	11.94
OLS			0.27	1.07	16	14.95	16	14.95
PLL			0.10	0.63	8	17.53	9	17.53
```












Spoiler: (2nd) Sean Patrick Villanueva - 6.78



*Sean Patrick Villanueva* (Philippines) - 6.78 av5


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve - (8.33)



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x y2 // inspection
D r' x' U l' // 1st square
F2 U F' // missed 1st block
U' r U r' U R' // 2nd square
L' U M2' U2' M' U L // fix 1st block
r' U R // 2nd block
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M' U2' M' U2' M U' M' // EO
U M U2' M' U' M2' U' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x y2 // inspection
D r' x' U l' // 1st square
F2 U F' // missed 1st block
U' r U R' U U' M U R' // 2nd square
(L' U M' M' U2' M' U L) // fix 1st block
r' U R // 2nd block
U U2' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M' U' U' M' U2' M U' M' // EO
U M U2' M' U' M2' U' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.33	59	7.08	62	7.44			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.43	7	4.90	8	5.59			Lblock/F2B	30.6%	26.9%	28.6%
Rblock		3.24	19	5.86	20	6.17			Rblock/F2B	69.4%	73.1%	71.4%
F2B			4.67	26	5.57	28	6.00			F2B/Total	56.1%	44.1%	45.2%

CMLL		1.47	17	11.56	17	11.56			CMLL/Total	17.6%	28.8%	27.4%
LSE			2.19	16	7.31	17	7.76			LSE/Total	26.3%	27.1%	27.4%
L10P		3.66	33	9.02	34	9.29			L10P/Total	43.9%	55.9%	54.8%
```

Burst TPS
Step trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps trans % Time
Total 2.97	5.36	49	9.14	51	9.51 Total 35.7%

Lblock 0.36	1.07	7	6.54	8	7.48 Lblock/F2B	25.2%
Rblock 1.71	1.53	11	7.19	11	7.19 Rblock/F2B	52.8%
F2B 2.07	2.60	18	6.92	19	7.31 F2B/Total	44.3%

CMLL 0.67	0.80	15	18.75	15	18.75 CMLL/Total	45.6%
LSE 0.23	1.96	16	8.16	17	8.67 LSE/Total	10.5%
L10P 0.90	2.76	31	11.23	32	11.59 L10P/Total	24.6%[/CODE]








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 6.10



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
L U L' D' // 1st square
U' r' U r' F' r U F' // 1st block
U R U2' R U' r' U R // 2nd square
U' r U' r' U2' r U r' // 2nd block
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL
U M U' M' // EO
U M' U2' M U M2' U' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
L U L' D' // 1st square
U' r' U r' r r' F' r U F' // 1st block
U R U2' R U' r' U R // 2nd square
U' r U' r' U2' r U r' // 2nd block
U' R2' D' R U R' R U R' D R U2 R // CMLL
U M U' M' // EO
U M' U2' M U M2' U' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.10	54	8.85	54	8.85			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.70	14	8.24	14	8.24			Lblock/F2B	49.4%	46.7%	46.7%
Rblock		1.74	16	9.20	16	9.20			Rblock/F2B	50.6%	53.3%	53.3%
F2B			3.44	30	8.72	30	8.72			F2B/Total	56.4%	55.6%	55.6%

CMLL		1.63	13	7.98	13	7.98			CMLL/Total	26.7%	24.1%	24.1%
LSE			1.03	11	10.68	11	10.68			LSE/Total	16.9%	20.4%	20.4%
L10P		2.66	24	9.02	24	9.02			L10P/Total	43.6%	44.4%	44.4%
```

Burst TPS
Step trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps trans % Time
Total 1.76	4.34	49	11.29	49	11.29 Total 28.9%

Lblock 0.40	1.30	13	10.00	13	10.00 Lblock/F2B	23.5%
Rblock 0.70	1.04	14	13.46	14	13.46 Rblock/F2B	40.2%
F2B 1.10	2.34	27	11.54	27	11.54 F2B/Total	32.0%

CMLL 0.53	1.10	12	10.91	12	10.91 CMLL/Total	32.5%
LSE 0.13	0.90	10	11.11	10	11.11 LSE/Total	12.6%
L10P 0.66	2.00	22	11.00	22	11.00 L10P/Total	24.8%[/CODE]








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (7.35)



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 y // inspection
L U2 L' U' F' // 1st square
R U R' U' R' U R U2' B // 1st block
R U' r' U' R2 U' M U' r U' r' // 2nd square
U2' M' U' r' U R // 2nd block
U R U' r' F R' F' R // CMLL
U' M' U2' M' U' M' // EO
U2' M U2' M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2' M' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 y // inspection
L U2 L' U' F' // 1st square
R U R' U' R' U U' R R' U R U2' B // 1st block
R U' r' U' R2 U' M U' r U' r' // 2nd square
U2' M' U' r' U R // 2nd block
U R U' r' F R' F' R // CMLL
U' M' U2' M' U' M' // EO
U2' M U2' M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2' M' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.35	59	8.03	59	8.03			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		2.34	18	7.69	18	7.69			Lblock/F2B	54.3%	51.4%	51.4%
Rblock		1.97	17	8.63	17	8.63			Rblock/F2B	45.7%	48.6%	48.6%
F2B			4.31	35	8.12	35	8.12			F2B/Total	58.6%	59.3%	59.3%

CMLL		1.37	8	5.84	8	5.84			CMLL/Total	18.6%	13.6%	13.6%
LSE			1.67	16	9.58	16	9.58			LSE/Total	22.7%	27.1%	27.1%
L10P		3.04	24	7.89	24	7.89			L10P/Total	41.4%	40.7%	40.7%
```

Burst TPS
Step trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps trans % Time
Total 1.50	5.85	57	9.74	57	9.74 Total 20.4%

Lblock 0.45	1.89	18	9.52	18	9.52 Lblock/F2B	19.2%
Rblock 0.27	1.70	16	9.41	16	9.41 Rblock/F2B	13.7%
F2B 0.72	3.59	34	9.47	34	9.47 F2B/Total	16.7%

CMLL 0.64	0.73	7	9.59	7	9.59 CMLL/Total	46.7%
LSE 0.14	1.53	16	10.46	16	10.46 LSE/Total	8.4%
L10P 0.78	2.26	23	10.18	23	10.18 L10P/Total	25.7%[/CODE]








Spoiler: 4th solve - 6.90



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
L U R U R' D' // 1st square
U' M' U2' r' B // 1st block
r2' U R2 U' M' U2' r' U' R // 2nd square
U' M' U R U' R' U R U' r' // 2nd block
R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R // CMLL
M U' M // EO
U' M' U2' M U M2' U' // UL/UR
M' U2' M U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
L U R U R' D' // 1st square
U' M' U2' r' x' U // 1st block
(L' r') U R2 U' M' U2' r' U' R // 2nd square
U' M' U R U' R' U R U' r' // 2nd block
U' U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R // CMLL
M U' M // EO
U' M' U2' M U M2' U' // UL/UR
M' U2' M U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.90	59	8.55	60	8.70			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.63	11	6.75	12	7.36			Lblock/F2B	45.4%	36.7%	38.7%
Rblock		1.96	19	9.69	19	9.69			Rblock/F2B	54.6%	63.3%	61.3%
F2B			3.59	30	8.36	31	8.64			F2B/Total	52.0%	50.8%	51.7%

CMLL		1.71	14	8.19	14	8.19			CMLL/Total	24.8%	23.7%	23.3%
LSE			1.60	15	9.37	15	9.37			LSE/Total	23.2%	25.4%	25.0%
L10P		3.31	29	8.76	29	8.76			L10P/Total	48.0%	49.2%	48.3%
```

Burst TPS
Step trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps trans % Time
Total 1.43	5.47	55	10.05	56	10.24 Total 20.7%

Lblock 0.22	1.41	10	7.09	11	7.80 Lblock/F2B	13.5%
Rblock 0.13	1.83	18	9.84	18	9.84 Rblock/F2B	6.6%
F2B 0.35	3.24	28	8.64	29	8.95 F2B/Total	9.7%

CMLL 0.81	0.90	12	13.33	12	13.33 CMLL/Total	47.4%
LSE 0.27	1.33	15	11.28	15	11.28 LSE/Total	16.9%
L10P 1.08	2.23	27	12.11	27	12.11 L10P/Total	32.6%[/CODE]








Spoiler: 5th solve - (6.00)



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

y' x // inspection
F' D' // 1st square
U2' R' U2' F' // 1st block
U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' r' U' r // 2nd square
U r U' r' U2' M' r U r' // 2nd block
U R U2' R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // CMLL
U M U' M' U2' // LSE
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

y' x // inspection
F' D' // 1st square
U2' R' U2' F' // 1st block
U' R' U' R' U' R R' R U' R' r' U' r // 2nd square
U r U' r' U2' M' r U r' // 2nd block
U R U2' R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // CMLL
U M' M M U' M' U2' // LSE
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.00	46	7.67	47	7.83			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.23	6	4.88	6	4.88			Lblock/F2B	36.5%	21.4%	21.4%
Rblock		2.14	22	10.28	22	10.28			Rblock/F2B	63.5%	78.6%	78.6%
F2B			3.37	28	8.31	28	8.31			F2B/Total	56.2%	60.9%	59.6%

CMLL		1.20	12	10.00	12	10.00			CMLL/Total	20.0%	26.1%	25.5%
LSE			1.43	6	4.20	7	4.90			LSE/Total	23.8%	13.0%	14.9%
L10P		2.63	18	6.84	19	7.22			L10P/Total	43.8%	39.1%	40.4%
```

Burst TPS
Step trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps trans % Time
Total 2.22	3.78	39	10.32	39	10.32 Total 37.0%

Lblock 0.36	0.87	5	5.75	5	5.75 Lblock/F2B	29.3%
Rblock 0.27	1.87	20	10.70	20	10.70 Rblock/F2B	12.6%
F2B 0.63	2.74	25	9.12	25	9.12 F2B/Total	18.7%

CMLL 0.36	0.84	11	13.10	11	13.10 CMLL/Total	30.0%
LSE 1.23	0.20	3	15.00	3	15.00 LSE/Total	86.0%
L10P 1.59	1.04	14	13.46	14	13.46 L10P/Total	60.5%[/CODE]








Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.78	57.3	8.45	57.7	8.50				%		Time	STM		ETM

Lblock		1.89	14.3	7.58	14.7	7.76			Lblock/F2B	50.0%	45.3%	45.8%
Rblock		1.89	17.3	9.17	17.3	9.17			Rblock/F2B	50.0%	54.7%	54.2%
F2B			3.78	31.7	8.38	32.0	8.47			F2B/Total	55.7%	55.2%	55.5%

CMLL		1.57	11.7	7.43	11.7	7.43			CMLL/Total	23.1%	20.3%	20.2%
LSE			1.43	14.0	9.77	14.0	9.77			LSE/Total	21.1%	24.4%	24.3%
L10P		3.00	25.7	8.55	25.7	8.55			L10P/Total	44.3%	44.8%	44.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps			trans %		Time
Total		2.05	5.06	51.0	10.09	52.0	10.28			Total		30.3%

Lblock		0.33	1.26	10.0	7.94	10.7	8.47			Lblock/F2B	17.3%
Rblock		0.85	1.47	14.3	9.77	14.3	9.77			Rblock/F2B	44.8%
F2B			1.17	2.73	24.3	8.92	25.0	9.17			F2B/Total	31.0%

CMLL		0.67	0.93	13.0	13.93	13.0	13.93			CMLL/Total	42.7%
LSE			0.21	1.40	13.7	9.79	14.0	10.02			LSE/Total	14.7%
L10P		0.88	2.33	26.7	11.44	27.0	11.59			L10P/Total	29.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		4.96	49.8	10.04	50.4	10.16				%		Time	STM		ETM

Lblock		1.31	10.6	8.10	11.0	8.41			Lblock/F2B	45.1%	40.2%	41.0%
Rblock		1.59	15.8	9.91	15.8	9.91			Rblock/F2B	54.9%	59.8%	59.0%
F2B			2.90	26.4	9.10	26.8	9.24			F2B/Total	58.5%	53.0%	53.2%

CMLL		0.87	11.4	13.04	11.4	13.04			CMLL/Total	17.6%	22.9%	22.6%
LSE			1.18	12.0	10.14	12.2	10.30			LSE/Total	23.9%	24.1%	24.2%
L10P		2.06	23.4	11.37	23.6	11.47			L10P/Total	41.5%	47.0%	46.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps			trans %		Time
Total		1.98	4.96	49.8	10.04	50.4	10.16			Total		39.8%

Lblock		0.36	1.31	10.6	8.10	11.0	8.41			Lblock/F2B	27.4%
Rblock		0.62	1.59	15.8	9.91	15.8	9.91			Rblock/F2B	38.6%
F2B			0.97	2.90	26.4	9.10	26.8	9.24			F2B/Total	33.6%

CMLL		0.60	0.87	11.4	13.04	11.4	13.04			CMLL/Total	68.9%
LSE			0.40	1.18	12.0	10.14	12.2	10.30			LSE/Total	33.8%
L10P		1.00	2.06	23.4	11.37	23.6	11.47			L10P/Total	48.7%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.00	46	8.85	47	8.85

Lblock		1.23	6	8.24	6	8.24
Rblock		1.74	16	10.28	16	10.28
F2B			3.37	26	8.72	28	8.72

CMLL		1.20	8	11.56	8	11.56
LSE			1.03	6	10.68	7	10.68
L10P		2.63	18	9.02	19	9.29
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.43	3.78	39	11.29	39	11.29

Lblock		0.22	0.87	5	10.00	5	10.00
Rblock		0.13	1.04	11	13.46	11	13.46
F2B			0.35	2.34	18	11.54	19	11.54

CMLL		0.36	0.73	7	18.75	7	18.75
LSE			0.13	0.20	3	15.00	3	15.00
L10P		0.66	1.04	14	13.46	14	13.46
```












Spoiler: (3rd) Sebastian Weyer - 6.81



*Sebastian Weyer* (Germany) - 6.81 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.18



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x' // inspection
(D' U) R' r' F' D L' u' // cross
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U x // 4th pair
r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x' // inspection
(D' U) R' r' F' D L' u' // cross
U y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U' L // 3rd pair
U y' R' U' (l R) U' R' U // 4th pair
x r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.18	56	7.80	59	8.22				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.01	33	8.23	35	8.73			F2L/Total	55.8%	58.9%	59.3%
LL			3.17	23	7.26	24	7.57			LL/Total	44.2%	41.1%	40.7%

Cross+1		2.11	15	7.11	16	7.58			Cross+1/F2L	52.6%	45.5%	45.7%
OLS			2.07	14	6.76	15	7.25			OLS/Total	28.8%	25.0%	25.4%
PLL			1.70	15	8.82	16	9.41			PLL/LL		53.6%	65.2%	66.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.78	4.40	51	11.59	51	11.59			Total	38.7%

F2L			1.34	2.67	30	11.24	30	11.24			F2L		33.4%
LL			1.44	1.73	21	12.14	21	12.14			LL		45.4%

Cross+1		0.71	1.40	14	10.00	14	10.00			Cross+1	33.6%
OLS			1.04	1.03	13	12.62	12	11.65			OLS		50.2%
PLL			0.50	1.20	14	11.67	15	12.50			PLL		29.4%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 6.85



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2' F' // partial cross
U L U' L' D' // Xcross
y' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U y' R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2' F' // partial cross
U L U' L' D' // Xcross
U2 y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U y' R' U2 l' U l F' // OLL
U R' U L' U2 l F' l' U2 R L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.85	54	7.88	57	8.32				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.94	31	7.87	33	8.38			F2L/Total	57.5%	57.4%	57.9%
LL			2.91	23	7.90	24	8.25			LL/Total	42.5%	42.6%	42.1%

Cross+1		1.81	11	6.08	11	6.08			Cross+1/F2L	45.9%	35.5%	33.3%
OLS			2.34	20	8.55	21	8.97			OLS/Total	34.2%	37.0%	36.8%
PLL			1.13	11	9.73	11	9.73			PLL/LL		38.8%	47.8%	45.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.54	4.31	49	11.37	50	11.60			Total	37.1%

F2L			1.37	2.57	28	10.89	28	10.89			F2L		34.8%
LL			1.17	1.74	21	12.07	22	12.64			LL		40.2%

Cross+1		0.37	1.44	11	7.64	11	7.64			Cross+1	20.4%
OLS			0.90	1.44	18	12.50	19	13.19			OLS		38.5%
PLL			0.43	0.70	10	14.29	10	14.29			PLL		38.1%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (6.29)



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 y // inspection
D' L2 F' L' U' R2 D // cross
L F' L' F L' U L // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 y // inspection
D' L2 F' L' U' R2 D // cross
r U' r' F L' U L // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U R' U' L' U l F' // OLL
U' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.29	62	9.86	63	10.02				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.14	38	9.18	39	9.42			F2L/Total	65.8%	61.3%	61.9%
LL			2.15	24	11.16	24	11.16			LL/Total	34.2%	38.7%	38.1%

Cross+1		2.07	14	6.76	14	6.76			Cross+1/F2L	50.0%	36.8%	35.9%
OLS			1.90	16	8.42	17	8.95			OLS/Total	30.2%	25.8%	27.0%
PLL			1.17	15	12.82	15	12.82			PLL/LL		54.4%	62.5%	62.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.53	4.76	56	11.76	56	11.76			Total	24.3%

F2L			0.85	3.29	35	10.64	35	10.64			F2L		20.5%
LL			0.68	1.47	21	14.29	21	14.29			LL		31.6%

Cross+1		0.33	1.74	14	8.05	14	8.05			Cross+1	15.9%
OLS			0.50	1.40	15	10.71	15	10.71			OLS		26.3%
PLL			0.40	0.77	13	16.88	13	16.88			PLL		34.2%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 6.40



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' R' U' R' (F B') // cross
y R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' R U2 U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' R' U' R' (F B') // cross
y R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' R U2 U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.40	59	9.22	63	9.84				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.80	31	8.16	35	9.21			F2L/Total	59.4%	52.5%	55.6%
LL			2.60	28	10.77	28	10.77			LL/Total	40.6%	47.5%	44.4%

Cross+1		1.33	8	6.02	9	6.77			Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	25.8%	25.7%
OLS			1.27	15	11.81	15	11.81			OLS/Total	19.8%	25.4%	23.8%
PLL			1.43	16	11.19	16	11.19			PLL/LL		55.0%	57.1%	57.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.96	4.44	52	11.71	55	12.39			Total	30.6%

F2L			1.00	2.80	27	9.64	30	10.71			F2L		26.3%
LL			0.96	1.64	25	15.24	25	15.24			LL		36.9%

Cross+1		0.53	0.80	7	8.75	8	10.00			Cross+1	39.8%
OLS			0.43	0.84	13	15.48	13	15.48			OLS		33.9%
PLL			0.43	1.00	15	15.00	15	15.00			PLL		30.1%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (8.82)



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x2 // inspection
L D R2 D F' L D // cross
R' U' R U' R' U' R F U' F' // 1st pair
y U' R' U R y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
R' B' R2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' B R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x2 // inspection
L D R2 D F' L D // cross
R' U' R U' R' U' R U' U F U' F' // 1st pair
y U' R' U R U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
R' B' R2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' B R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.82	66	7.48	69	7.82				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			6.37	42	6.59	45	7.06			F2L/Total	72.2%	63.6%	65.2%
LL			2.45	24	9.80	24	9.80			LL/Total	27.8%	36.4%	34.8%

Cross+1		4.07	19	4.67	19	4.67			Cross+1/F2L	63.9%	45.2%	42.2%
OLS			1.87	18	9.63	19	10.16			OLS/Total	21.2%	27.3%	27.5%
PLL			1.06	13	12.26	13	12.26			PLL/LL		43.3%	54.2%	54.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.98	6.84	63	9.21	63	9.21			Total	22.4%

F2L			1.10	5.27	40	7.59	40	7.59			F2L		17.3%
LL			0.88	1.57	23	14.65	23	14.65			LL		35.9%

Cross+1		0.33	3.74	19	5.08	19	5.08			Cross+1	8.1%
OLS			0.63	1.24	17	13.71	17	13.71			OLS		33.7%
PLL			0.23	0.83	13	15.66	13	15.66			PLL		21.7%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.81	56.3	8.27	59.7	8.76				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.92	31.7	8.09	34.3	8.77			F2L/Total	57.5%	56.2%	57.5%
LL			2.89	24.7	8.53	25.3	8.76			LL/Total	42.5%	43.8%	42.5%

Cross+1		1.75	11.3	6.48	12.0	6.86			Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	35.8%	35.0%
OLS			1.89	16.3	8.63	17.0	8.98			OLS/Total	27.8%	29.0%	28.5%
PLL			1.42	14.0	9.86	14.3	10.09			PLL/LL		49.1%	56.8%	56.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.43	4.38	50.7	11.56	52.0	11.86			Total	35.6%

F2L			1.24	2.68	28.3	10.57	29.3	10.95			F2L		31.6%
LL			1.19	1.70	22.3	13.11	22.7	13.31			LL		41.1%

Cross+1		0.54	1.21	10.7	8.79	11.0	9.07			Cross+1	30.7%
OLS			0.79	1.10	14.7	13.29	14.7	13.29			OLS		41.7%
PLL			0.45	0.97	13.0	13.45	13.3	13.79			PLL		31.9%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.11	59.4	8.36	62.2	8.75				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.45	35.0	7.86	37.4	8.40			F2L/Total	62.6%	58.9%	60.1%
LL			2.66	24.4	9.19	20.7	7.78			LL/Total	37.4%	41.1%	33.2%

Cross+1		2.28	13.4	5.88	13.8	6.06			Cross+1/F2L	51.2%	38.3%	36.9%
OLS			1.89	16.6	8.78	17.4	9.21			OLS/Total	26.6%	27.9%	28.0%
PLL			1.30	14.0	10.79	14.2	10.94			PLL/LL		48.9%	57.4%	68.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.16	4.95	54.2	10.95	55.0	11.11			Total	30.4%

F2L			1.13	3.32	32.0	9.64	32.6	9.82			F2L		25.4%
LL			1.03	1.63	22.2	13.62	22.4	13.74			LL		38.6%

Cross+1		0.45	1.82	13.0	7.13	13.2	7.24			Cross+1	19.9%
OLS			0.70	1.19	15.2	12.77	15.2	12.77			OLS		37.0%
PLL			0.40	0.90	13.0	14.44	13.2	14.67			PLL		30.7%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.29	54	9.86	57	10.02

F2L			3.80	31	9.18	33	9.42
LL			2.15	23	11.16	24	11.16

Cross+1		1.33	8	7.11	9	7.58
OLS			1.27	14	11.81	15	11.81
PLL			1.06	11	12.82	11	12.82
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.53	4.31	49	11.76	50	12.39

F2L			0.85	2.57	27	11.24	28	11.24
LL			0.68	1.47	21	15.24	21	15.24

Cross+1		0.33	0.80	7	10.00	8	10.00
OLS			0.43	0.84	13	15.48	12	15.48
PLL			0.23	0.70	10	16.88	10	16.88
```












Spoiler: (4th) Max Park - 6.83



*Max Park* (United States) - 6.83 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (7.70)



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x y2 // inspection
R F' D' r2 U' r' // cross
U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R // 1st pair
U2' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
R' U R' U' (y x) R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U x' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y2 // inspection
R U' x' D' r2 U' r' // cross
U U R U' R' U U R' U R // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R R' U' R U R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
d R' U' U' R U R' U' U' R // 4th pair
U' r' U' R R' R U' R' U R U' R' U U r // OLL
R' U l' f' R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U l F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.70	69	8.96	76	9.87				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.38	40	9.13	46	10.50			F2L/Total	56.9%	58.0%	60.5%
LL			3.32	29	8.73	30	9.04			LL/Total	43.1%	42.0%	39.5%

Cross+1		1.77	14	7.91	17	9.60			Cross+1/F2L	40.4%	35.0%	37.0%
OLS			2.37	22	9.28	25	10.55			OLS/Total	30.8%	31.9%	32.9%
PLL			1.47	14	9.52	14	9.52			PLL/LL		44.3%	48.3%	46.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.00	5.70	60	10.53	65	11.40			Total	26.0%

F2L			1.24	3.14	33	10.51	37	11.78			F2L		28.3%
LL			0.76	2.56	27	10.55	28	10.94			LL		22.9%

Cross+1		0.34	1.43	13	9.09	15	10.49			Cross+1	19.2%
OLS			0.40	1.97	20	10.15	23	11.68			OLS		16.9%
PLL			0.17	1.30	14	10.77	14	10.77			PLL		11.6%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (6.42)



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U' L U L' D' // Xcross
U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' R' (F' U' F U)2 R // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D D F' U' L U L' D' // Xcross
U R' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
d R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' R' (F' U' F U)2 R // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' (R' l') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.42	61	9.50	65	10.12				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.97	37	9.32	40	10.08			F2L/Total	61.8%	60.7%	61.5%
LL			2.45	24	9.80	25	10.20			LL/Total	38.2%	39.3%	38.5%

Cross+1		1.53	11	7.19	12	7.84			Cross+1/F2L	38.5%	29.7%	30.0%
OLS			1.97	22	11.17	24	12.18			OLS/Total	30.7%	36.1%	36.9%
PLL			1.24	13	10.48	13	10.48			PLL/LL		50.6%	54.2%	52.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.98	4.44	54	12.16	55	12.39			Total	30.8%

F2L			1.30	2.67	32	11.99	33	12.36			F2L		32.7%
LL			0.68	1.77	22	12.43	22	12.43			LL		27.8%

Cross+1		0.23	1.30	11	8.46	12	9.23			Cross+1	15.0%
OLS			0.50	1.47	21	14.29	21	14.29			OLS		25.4%
PLL			0.27	0.97	12	12.37	12	12.37			PLL		21.8%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 6.57



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y2 // inspection
B' R D' R' D r U' r' // (X)cross
R' U R2 U' R' U' y L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R' U2' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' L F' L' F // 3rd pair
U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y2 // inspection
B' R D' R' D r U' r' // (X)cross
R' U R U' U R U' R' U' y L U' L' // 2nd pair
U U R' U' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' r U' r' F // 3rd pair
U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.57	63	9.59	68	10.35				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.83	39	10.18	42	10.97			F2L/Total	58.3%	61.9%	61.8%
LL			2.74	24	8.76	26	9.49			LL/Total	41.7%	38.1%	38.2%

Cross+1		2.17	8	3.69	8	3.69			Cross+1/F2L	56.7%	20.5%	19.0%
OLS			1.67	14	8.38	15	8.98			OLS/Total	25.4%	22.2%	22.1%
PLL			1.10	13	11.82	14	12.73			PLL/LL		40.1%	54.2%	53.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.61	4.96	58	11.69	61	12.30			Total	24.5%

F2L			0.84	2.99	37	12.37	39	13.04			F2L		21.9%
LL			0.77	1.97	21	10.66	22	11.17			LL		28.1%

Cross+1		0.37	1.80	8	4.44	8	4.44			Cross+1	17.1%
OLS			0.54	1.13	12	10.62	13	11.50			OLS		32.3%
PLL			0.10	1.00	12	12.00	13	13.00			PLL		9.1%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 6.92



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

x' // inspection
D R F' (U' D) L // pseudo cross
y R' U' R u' // Xcross
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U L R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L y' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
R' U R' U' (y x) R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U x' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

x' // inspection
D R F' (U' D) L y R' U' R u' // Xcross
U U R U' R' U R U' R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U L R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L d R U R' // 4th pair
U R U' U' R2' F R F' R U' U' R' // OLL
R' U l' f' R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U B' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.92	59	8.53	65	9.39				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.30	34	7.91	38	8.84			F2L/Total	62.1%	57.6%	58.5%
LL			2.62	25	9.54	27	10.31			LL/Total	37.9%	42.4%	41.5%

Cross+1		1.33	9	6.77	10	7.52			Cross+1/F2L	30.9%	26.5%	26.3%
OLS			1.64	18	10.98	20	12.20			OLS/Total	23.7%	30.5%	30.8%
PLL			1.46	14	9.59	14	9.59			PLL/LL		55.7%	56.0%	51.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.46	5.46	55	10.07	59	10.81			Total	21.1%

F2L			0.95	3.35	32	9.55	34	10.15			F2L		22.1%
LL			0.51	2.11	23	10.90	25	11.85			LL		19.5%

Cross+1		0.17	1.16	9	7.76	10	8.62			Cross+1	12.8%
OLS			0.20	1.44	16	11.11	18	12.50			OLS		12.2%
PLL			0.26	1.20	14	11.67	14	11.67			PLL		17.8%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 7.00



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x2 // inspection
U' R' U' L2' // pseudo cross
x' y D2 r U' r' D' // Xcross
L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' (F' U' F U)2 R // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x2 // inspection
U' R' U' (r' L') // pseudo cross
D y D r U' r' D' // Xcross
L' U L // 2nd pair
d' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U U' R' R U R U' R' d U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' (F' U' F U)2 R // OLL
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.00	62	8.86	67	9.57				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.36	36	8.26	40	9.17			F2L/Total	62.3%	58.1%	59.7%
LL			2.64	26	9.85	27	10.23			LL/Total	37.7%	41.9%	40.3%

Cross+1		1.36	9	6.62	11	8.09			Cross+1/F2L	31.2%	25.0%	27.5%
OLS			3.54	27	7.63	29	8.19			OLS/Total	50.6%	43.5%	43.3%
PLL			0.96	14	14.58	15	15.63			PLL/LL		36.4%	53.8%	55.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.13	4.87	53	10.88	56	11.50			Total	30.4%

F2L			1.39	2.97	30	10.10	33	11.11			F2L		31.9%
LL			0.74	1.90	23	12.11	23	12.11			LL		28.0%

Cross+1		0.12	1.24	9	7.26	11	8.87			Cross+1	8.8%
OLS			1.40	2.14	21	9.81	22	10.28			OLS		39.5%
PLL			0.20	0.76	13	17.11	13	17.11			PLL		20.8%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.83	61.3	8.98	66.7	9.76				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.16	36.3	8.73	40.0	9.61			F2L/Total	61.0%	59.2%	60.0%
LL			2.67	25.0	9.38	26.7	10.00			LL/Total	39.0%	40.8%	40.0%

Cross+1		1.62	8.7		5.35	9.7		5.97			Cross+1/F2L	38.9%	23.9%	24.2%
OLS			2.28	19.7	8.61	21.3	9.34			OLS/Total	33.4%	32.1%	32.0%
PLL			1.17	13.7	11.65	14.3	12.22			PLL/LL		44.0%	70.7%	68.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.73	5.10	55.3	10.86	58.7	11.51			Total	25.4%

F2L			1.06	3.10	33.0	10.63	35.3	11.39			F2L		25.5%
LL			0.67	1.99	22.3	11.20	23.3	11.71			LL		25.3%

Cross+1		0.22	1.40	8.7		6.19	9.7		6.90			Cross+1	13.6%
OLS			0.71	1.57	16.3	10.40	17.7	11.25			OLS		31.2%
PLL			0.19	0.99	13.0	13.18	13.3	13.51			PLL		15.9%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.92	62.8	9.07	68.2	9.85				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.17	37.2	8.93	41.2	9.88			F2L/Total	60.2%	59.2%	60.4%
LL			2.75	25.6	9.30	22.5	8.17			LL/Total	39.8%	40.8%	33.0%

Cross+1		1.63	10.2	6.25	11.6	7.11			Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	27.4%	28.2%
OLS			2.24	20.6	9.20	22.6	10.10			OLS/Total	32.3%	32.8%	33.1%
PLL			1.25	13.6	10.91	14.0	11.24			PLL/LL		45.2%	62.5%	72.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.84	5.09	56.0	11.01	59.2	11.64			Total	26.5%

F2L			1.14	3.02	32.8	10.85	35.2	11.64			F2L		27.4%
LL			0.69	2.06	23.2	11.25	24.0	11.64			LL		25.1%

Cross+1		0.25	1.39	10.0	7.22	11.2	8.08			Cross+1	15.1%
OLS			0.61	1.63	18.0	11.04	19.4	11.90			OLS		27.2%
PLL			0.20	1.05	13.0	12.43	13.2	12.62			PLL		16.1%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.42	59	9.59	65	10.35

F2L			3.83	34	10.18	38	10.97
LL			2.45	24	9.85	25	10.31

Cross+1		1.33	8	7.91	8	9.60
OLS			1.64	14	11.17	15	12.20
PLL			0.96	13	14.58	13	15.63
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.46	4.44	53	12.16	55	12.39

F2L			0.84	2.67	30	12.37	33	13.04
LL			0.51	1.77	21	12.43	22	12.43

Cross+1		0.12	1.16	8	9.09	8	10.49
OLS			0.20	1.13	12	14.29	13	14.29
PLL			0.10	0.76	12	17.11	12	17.11
```












Spoiler: (5th)Feliks Zemdegs - 6.84



*Feliks Zemdegs* (Australia) - 6.84 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 6.79



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x2 // inspection
F' U r' R2 u' // cross
U' R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' L' U L y' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U2' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x2 // inspection
F' U r' R2 u' // cross
U' R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U y' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' R R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.79	63	9.28	68	10.01				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.33	38	8.78	42	9.70			F2L/Total	63.8%	60.3%	61.8%
LL			2.46	25	10.16	26	10.57			LL/Total	36.2%	39.7%	38.2%

Cross+1		1.50	11	7.33	12	8.00			Cross+1/F2L	34.6%	28.9%	28.6%
OLS			2.04	20	9.80	22	10.78			OLS/Total	30.0%	31.7%	32.4%
PLL			1.64	16	9.76	17	10.37			PLL/LL		66.7%	64.0%	65.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.51	5.28	59	11.17	61	11.55			Total	22.2%

F2L			0.96	3.37	36	10.68	38	11.28			F2L		22.2%
LL			0.55	1.91	23	12.04	23	12.04			LL		22.4%

Cross+1		0.40	1.10	10	9.09	11	10.00			Cross+1	26.7%
OLS			0.17	1.87	20	10.70	21	11.23			OLS		8.3%
PLL			0.40	1.24	15	12.10	15	12.10			PLL		24.4%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (9.60+)



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U' L U L' u' // Xcross
y U R' U' R y U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R' U D' R U' R' D // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R // missed PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F F' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U' L U L' u' // Xcross
y U R' U' R d' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U' U' R' U D' R U' R' D // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' R R2' F R F' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D R R' D R // missed PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.60	65	8.55	71	9.34				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.60	45	8.04	49	8.75			F2L/Total	73.7%	69.2%	69.0%
LL			2.00	20	10.00	22	11.00			LL/Total	26.3%	30.8%	31.0%

Cross+1		1.90	13	6.84	13	6.84			Cross+1/F2L	33.9%	28.9%	26.5%
OLS			2.51	23	9.16	24	9.56			OLS/Total	33.0%	35.4%	33.8%
PLL			1.23	13	10.57	14	11.38			PLL/LL		61.5%	65.0%	63.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.58	5.02	62	12.35	64	12.75			Total	33.9%

F2L			1.09	4.51	44	9.76	46	10.20			F2L		19.5%
LL			1.49	0.51	18	35.29	18	35.29			LL		74.5%

Cross+1		0.26	1.64	13	7.93	13	7.93			Cross+1	13.7%
OLS			1.20	1.31	22	16.79	22	16.79			OLS		47.8%
PLL			0.26	0.97	12	12.37	12	12.37			PLL		21.1%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.12



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x y // inspection
D F' R' F2 u' y' U' R' F R // cross
y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x y // inspection
D F' R' F2 u' L' L y' U' R' F R // cross
y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.12	67	9.41	71	9.97				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.11	41	8.02	44	8.61			F2L/Total	71.8%	61.2%	62.0%
LL			2.01	26	12.94	27	13.43			LL/Total	28.2%	38.8%	38.0%

Cross+1		3.17	19	5.99	21	6.62			Cross+1/F2L	62.0%	46.3%	47.7%
OLS			1.26	17	13.49	18	14.29			OLS/Total	17.7%	25.4%	25.4%
PLL			1.20	15	12.50	16	13.33			PLL/LL		59.7%	57.7%	59.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.72	5.40	62	11.48	63	11.67			Total	24.2%

F2L			1.07	4.04	39	9.65	40	9.90			F2L		20.9%
LL			0.65	1.36	23	16.91	23	16.91			LL		32.3%

Cross+1		0.46	2.71	18	6.64	19	7.01			Cross+1	14.5%
OLS			0.26	1.00	16	16.00	16	16.00			OLS		20.6%
PLL			0.37	0.83	14	16.87	14	16.87			PLL		30.8%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 6.61



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

z // inspection
U D L2' R U R // cross
U R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L2' U' L // 3rd / 4th pairs
U r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.61	54	8.17	56	8.47				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.81	26	6.82	27	7.09			F2L/Total	57.6%	48.1%	48.2%
LL			2.80	28	10.00	29	10.36			LL/Total	42.4%	51.9%	51.8%

Cross+1		1.97	9	4.57	9	4.57			Cross+1/F2L	51.7%	34.6%	33.3%
OLS			1.77	15	8.47	15	8.47			OLS/Total	26.8%	27.8%	26.8%
PLL			1.07	16	14.95	17	15.89			PLL/LL		38.2%	57.1%	58.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.85	4.76	51	10.71	51	10.71			Total	28.0%

F2L			0.72	3.09	24	7.77	24	7.77			F2L		18.9%
LL			1.13	1.67	27	16.17	27	16.17			LL		40.4%

Cross+1		0.31	1.66	8	4.82	8	4.82			Cross+1	15.7%
OLS			0.73	1.04	14	13.46	14	13.46			OLS		41.2%
PLL			0.20	0.87	16	18.39	16	18.39			PLL		18.7%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (6.45)



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z' x // inspection
R' B' R2' F R2 U R' // pseudo cross
L' U L u // Xcross
y U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z' // inspection
R' U' x R2' F R2 U R' // pseudo cross
L' U L u // Xcross
U y R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.45	53	8.22	56	8.68				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.17	36	8.63	39	9.35			F2L/Total	64.7%	67.9%	69.6%
LL			2.28	17	7.46	17	7.46			LL/Total	35.3%	32.1%	30.4%

Cross+1		1.40	11	7.86	12	8.57			Cross+1/F2L	33.6%	30.6%	30.8%
OLS			3.03	28	9.24	28	9.24			OLS/Total	47.0%	52.8%	50.0%
ZBLL		2.10	16	7.62	16	7.62			ZBLL/LL		92.1%	94.1%	94.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.72	4.73	50	10.57	52	10.99			Total	26.7%

F2L			0.94	3.23	35	10.84	37	11.46			F2L		22.5%
LL			0.78	1.50	15	10.00	15	10.00			LL		34.2%

Cross+1		0.27	1.13	11	9.73	12	10.62			Cross+1	19.3%
OLS			0.70	2.33	27	11.59	27	11.59			OLS		23.1%
ZBLL		0.60	1.50	15	10.00	15	10.00			ZBLL	28.6%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.84	61.3	8.97	65.0	9.50				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.42	35.0	7.92	37.7	8.53			F2L/Total	64.6%	57.1%	57.9%
LL			2.42	26.3	10.87	27.3	11.28			LL/Total	35.4%	42.9%	42.1%

Cross+1		2.21	13.0	5.87	14.0	6.33			Cross+1/F2L	50.1%	37.1%	37.2%
OLS			1.69	17.3	10.26	18.3	10.85			OLS/Total	24.7%	28.3%	28.2%
PLL			1.30	15.7	12.02	16.7	12.79			PLL/LL		53.8%	59.5%	61.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.69	5.15	57.3	11.14	58.3	11.33			Total	24.8%

F2L			0.92	3.50	33.0	9.43	34.0	9.71			F2L		20.8%
LL			0.78	1.65	24.3	14.78	24.3	14.78			LL		32.0%

Cross+1		0.39	1.82	12.0	6.58	12.7	6.95			Cross+1	17.6%
OLS			0.39	1.30	16.7	12.79	17.0	13.04			OLS		22.9%
PLL			0.32	0.98	15.0	15.31	15.0	15.31			PLL		24.8%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.91	60.4	8.74	64.4	9.31				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.60	37.2	8.08	40.2	8.73			F2L/Total	66.6%	61.6%	62.4%
LL			2.31	23.2	10.04	20.2	8.73			LL/Total	33.4%	38.4%	31.3%

Cross+1		1.99	12.6	6.34	13.4	6.74			Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	33.9%	33.3%
OLS			2.12	20.6	9.71	21.4	10.08			OLS/Total	30.7%	34.1%	33.2%
PLL			1.45	15.2	10.50	16.0	11.05			PLL/LL		62.7%	65.5%	79.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.62	5.30	56.8	10.72	58.2	10.99			Total	23.4%

F2L			0.90	3.71	35.6	9.60	37.0	9.98			F2L		19.5%
LL			0.72	1.59	21.2	13.33	21.2	13.33			LL		31.2%

Cross+1		0.34	1.65	12.0	7.28	12.6	7.65			Cross+1	17.1%
OLS			0.41	1.71	19.8	11.58	20.0	11.70			OLS		19.4%
PLL			0.37	1.08	14.4	13.31	14.4	13.31			PLL		25.3%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.45	53	9.41	56	10.01

F2L			3.81	26	8.78	27	9.70
LL			2.00	17	12.94	17	13.43

Cross+1		1.40	9	7.86	9	8.57
OLS			1.26	15	13.49	15	14.29
PLL			1.07	13	14.95	14	15.89
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.28	4.73	50	11.48	51	11.67

F2L			0.72	3.09	24	10.84	24	11.46
LL			0.49	1.36	15	16.91	15	16.91

Cross+1		0.26	1.10	8	9.73	8	10.62
OLS			0.17	1.00	14	16.00	14	16.00
PLL			0.20	0.83	12	18.39	12	18.39
```












Spoiler: (6th) Seung Hyuk Nahm - 6.85



*Seung Hyuk Nahm* (Republic of Korea) - 6.85 av5


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve - 6.80



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x2 // inspection
F' r' F R2 u' // cross
R U' R' U L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L y U2' L U L' // 3rd pair
F' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x2 // inspection
F' r' F R2 u' // cross
R U' R' U L U L' // 1st pair
U U' L' U L R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L d' U' r B r' // 3rd pair
F' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.80	54	7.94	56	8.24				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.54	38	8.37	39	8.59			F2L/Total	66.8%	70.4%	69.6%
LL			2.26	16	7.08	17	7.52			LL/Total	33.2%	29.6%	30.4%

Cross+1		1.37	12	8.76	12	8.76			Cross+1/F2L	30.2%	31.6%	30.8%
OLS			2.10	16	7.62	16	7.62			OLS/Total	30.9%	29.6%	28.6%
PLL			1.20	10	8.33	11	9.17			PLL/LL		53.1%	62.5%	64.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.24	4.56	49	10.75	51	11.18			Total	32.9%

F2L			1.24	3.30	35	10.61	36	10.91			F2L		27.3%
LL			1.00	1.26	14	11.11	15	11.90			LL		44.2%

Cross+1		0.34	1.03	12	11.65	12	11.65			Cross+1	24.8%
OLS			0.53	1.57	16	10.19	16	10.19			OLS		25.2%
PLL			0.34	0.86	9	10.47	10	11.63			PLL		28.3%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 6.87



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U L U' L' u' // Xcross
U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
F' U F R U R' // 4th pair
R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U L U' L' u' // Xcross
U U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U U' F' U F R U R2' // 4th pair
F' U' F U' R U R' U R // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.87	51	7.42	53	7.71				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.61	31	6.72	33	7.16			F2L/Total	67.1%	60.8%	62.3%
LL			2.26	20	8.85	20	8.85			LL/Total	32.9%	39.2%	37.7%

Cross+1		1.57	11	7.01	11	7.01			Cross+1/F2L	34.1%	35.5%	33.3%
OLS			2.43	17	7.00	17	7.00			OLS/Total	35.4%	33.3%	32.1%
PLL			1.24	11	8.87	11	8.87			PLL/LL		54.9%	55.0%	55.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.09	4.78	46	9.62	46	9.62			Total	30.4%

F2L			1.46	3.15	27	8.57	27	8.57			F2L		31.7%
LL			0.63	1.63	19	11.66	19	11.66			LL		27.9%

Cross+1		0.33	1.24	11	8.87	11	8.87			Cross+1	21.0%
OLS			0.60	1.83	15	8.20	15	8.20			OLS		24.7%
PLL			0.37	0.87	11	12.64	11	12.64			PLL		29.8%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (7.40)



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x // inspection
R' D F' D2 R' D // cross
L' U L y' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R' U R L U' L' // 2nd pair
y U2 F' U' F U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' (U R U' R')3 // 4th pair
U2' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R U' R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x // inspection
R' D F' D2 R' D // cross
L' U L y' r B r' // 1st pair
U y' R' U R L U' L' // 2nd pair
U y U F' U' F U R U' R' // 3rd pair
d (R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U U' R' U' U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R U' R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.40	60	8.11	65	8.78				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.81	39	8.11	43	8.94			F2L/Total	65.0%	65.0%	66.2%
LL			2.59	21	8.11	22	8.49			LL/Total	35.0%	35.0%	33.8%

Cross+1		1.67	12	7.19	13	7.78			Cross+1/F2L	34.7%	30.8%	30.2%
OLS			3.13	33	10.54	34	10.86			OLS/Total	42.3%	55.0%	52.3%
ZBLL		2.43	21	8.64	22	9.05			ZBLL/LL		93.8%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.67	4.73	51	10.78	53	11.21			Total	36.1%

F2L			1.31	3.50	36	10.29	38	10.86			F2L		27.2%
LL			1.36	1.23	15	12.20	15	12.20			LL		52.5%

Cross+1		0.24	1.43	12	8.39	13	9.09			Cross+1	14.4%
OLS			1.33	1.80	27	15.00	27	15.00			OLS		42.5%
ZBLL		1.20	1.23	16	13.01	16	13.01			ZBLL	49.4%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 6.87



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y' x // inspection
D2 R2 L2' // pseudo cross
L' U' L D' // Xcross
U R' F U' F' R // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
R U2' R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y' x // inspection
D2 R2 L2' // pseudo cross
r' F' r D' // Xcross
U' U' U' R' F U' F' R // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U2' R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U' D') U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.87	52	7.57	58	8.44				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.17	25	6.00	31	7.43			F2L/Total	60.7%	48.1%	53.4%
LL			2.70	27	10.00	27	10.00			LL/Total	39.3%	51.9%	46.6%

Cross+1		1.50	6	4.00	7	4.67			Cross+1/F2L	36.0%	24.0%	22.6%
OLS			2.03	19	9.36	20	9.85			OLS/Total	29.5%	36.5%	34.5%
PLL			1.27	16	12.60	16	12.60			PLL/LL		47.0%	59.3%	59.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.46	4.41	47	10.66	49	11.11			Total	35.8%

F2L			1.59	2.58	22	8.53	24	9.30			F2L		38.1%
LL			0.87	1.83	25	13.66	25	13.66			LL		32.2%

Cross+1		0.30	1.20	6	5.00	7	5.83			Cross+1	20.0%
OLS			0.46	1.57	18	11.46	19	12.10			OLS		22.7%
PLL			0.37	0.90	15	16.67	15	16.67			PLL		29.1%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (6.33)



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x y' // inspection
R' B' U R2' F R // pseudo cross
y' R U R' D // Xcross
y' U2' L' U L y' R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x y' // inspection
R' B' U R2' F R // pseudo cross
y' R U R' D // Xcross
y' U' U' r' F r y' R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
d R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.33	53	8.37	57	9.00				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.74	33	8.82	37	9.89			F2L/Total	59.1%	62.3%	64.9%
LL			2.59	20	7.72	20	7.72			LL/Total	40.9%	37.7%	35.1%

Cross+1		1.44	10	6.94	11	7.64			Cross+1/F2L	38.5%	30.3%	29.7%
OLS			1.80	17	9.44	17	9.44			OLS/Total	28.4%	32.1%	29.8%
PLL			1.20	11	9.17	11	9.17			PLL/LL		46.3%	55.0%	55.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.79	4.54	48	10.57	49	10.79			Total	28.3%

F2L			0.83	2.91	30	10.31	32	11.00			F2L		22.2%
LL			0.96	1.63	18	11.04	17	10.43			LL		37.1%

Cross+1		0.17	1.27	10	7.87	11	8.66			Cross+1	11.8%
OLS			0.40	1.40	16	11.43	16	11.43			OLS		22.2%
PLL			0.54	0.66	10	15.15	9	13.64			PLL		45.0%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.85	52.3	7.64	55.7	8.13				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.44	31.3	7.06	34.3	7.73			F2L/Total	64.8%	59.9%	61.7%
LL			2.41	21.0	8.73	21.3	8.86			LL/Total	35.2%	40.1%	38.3%

Cross+1		1.48	9.7		6.53	10.0	6.76			Cross+1/F2L	33.3%	30.9%	29.1%
OLS			2.19	17.3	7.93	17.7	8.08			OLS/Total	31.9%	33.1%	31.7%
PLL			1.24	12.3	9.97	12.7	10.24			PLL/LL		51.4%	58.7%	59.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.26	4.58	47.3	10.33	48.7	10.62			Total	33.1%

F2L			1.43	3.01	28.0	9.30	29.0	9.63			F2L		32.2%
LL			0.83	1.57	19.3	12.29	19.7	12.50			LL		34.6%

Cross+1		0.32	1.16	9.7		8.36	10.0	8.65			Cross+1	21.8%
OLS			0.53	1.66	16.3	9.86	16.7	10.06			OLS		24.2%
PLL			0.36	0.88	11.7	13.31	12.0	13.69			PLL		29.1%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.85	54.0	7.88	57.8	8.43				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.37	33.2	7.59	36.6	8.37			F2L/Total	63.8%	61.5%	63.3%
LL			2.48	20.8	8.39	17.7	7.12			LL/Total	36.2%	38.5%	30.6%

Cross+1		1.51	10.2	6.75	10.8	7.15			Cross+1/F2L	34.5%	30.7%	29.5%
OLS			2.30	20.4	8.88	20.8	9.05			OLS/Total	33.5%	37.8%	36.0%
PLL			1.47	13.8	9.40	14.2	9.67			PLL/LL		59.2%	66.3%	80.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.25	4.60	48.2	10.47	49.6	10.77			Total	32.8%

F2L			1.29	3.09	30.0	9.72	31.4	10.17			F2L		29.4%
LL			0.96	1.52	18.2	12.01	18.2	12.01			LL		38.9%

Cross+1		0.28	1.23	10.2	8.27	10.8	8.75			Cross+1	18.3%
OLS			0.66	1.63	18.4	11.26	18.6	11.38			OLS		28.9%
PLL			0.56	0.90	12.2	13.50	12.2	13.50			PLL		38.4%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.33	51	8.37	53	9.00

F2L			3.74	25	8.82	31	9.89
LL			2.26	16	10.00	17	10.00

Cross+1		1.37	6	8.76	7	8.76
OLS			1.80	16	10.54	16	10.86
PLL			1.20	10	12.60	11	12.60
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.79	4.41	46	10.78	46	11.21

F2L			0.83	2.58	22	10.61	24	11.00
LL			0.63	1.23	14	13.66	15	13.66

Cross+1		0.17	1.03	6	11.65	7	11.65
OLS			0.40	1.40	15	15.00	15	15.00
PLL			0.34	0.66	9	16.67	9	16.67
```












Spoiler: (7th) Tymon Kolasiński - 7.21



*Tymon Kolasiński* (Poland) - 7.21 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 6.61



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y2 // inspection
U' R L2 F' U2 L // cross
U' L U L' // 1st pair
U2' (L' U L U')2 L' U L // 2nd pair
y D' U2 L' U L2 F' L' F D// 3rd / 4th pairs
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2' D R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y2 // inspection
U' R L2 F' U2 L // cross
U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' U' (L' U L U')2 L' U L // 2nd pair
y D' U U L' U L2 F' L' F U D// 3rd / 4th pairs
U2 r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2' D R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.61	60	9.08	64	9.68				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.98	32	8.04	35	8.79			F2L/Total	60.2%	53.3%	54.7%
LL			2.63	28	10.65	29	11.03			LL/Total	39.8%	46.7%	45.3%

Cross+1		1.51	10	6.62	10	6.62			Cross+1/F2L	37.9%	31.3%	28.6%
OLS			2.67	21	7.87	24	8.99			OLS/Total	40.4%	35.0%	37.5%
PLL			1.37	17	12.41	17	12.41			PLL/LL		52.1%	60.7%	58.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.90	4.71	54	11.46	57	12.10			Total	28.7%

F2L			1.07	2.91	29	9.97	31	10.65			F2L		26.9%
LL			0.83	1.80	25	13.89	26	14.44			LL		31.6%

Cross+1		0.27	1.24	9	7.26	9	7.26			Cross+1	17.9%
OLS			0.73	1.94	19	9.79	22	11.34			OLS		27.3%
PLL			0.37	1.00	16	16.00	16	16.00			PLL		27.0%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 8.08



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U' L U L' D' // Xcross
U' R' U R // 2nd pair
L' U' L y' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' M' U' M U2 r U' r' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D D F' U' L U L' D' // Xcross
U' R' U R // 2nd pair
L' U' L y' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' r R' U' R r' U2 r U' r' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R R' R U' R' // OLL
U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.08	62	7.67	67	8.29				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			5.34	33	6.18	37	6.93			F2L/Total	66.1%	53.2%	55.2%
LL			2.74	29	10.58	30	10.95			LL/Total	33.9%	46.8%	44.8%

Cross+1		2.84	11	3.87	12	4.23			Cross+1/F2L	53.2%	33.3%	32.4%
OLS			2.17	20	9.22	23	10.60			OLS/Total	26.9%	32.3%	34.3%
PLL			1.26	17	13.49	17	13.49			PLL/LL		46.0%	58.6%	56.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.70	6.38	57	8.93	62	9.72			Total	21.0%

F2L			0.89	4.45	31	6.97	35	7.87			F2L		16.7%
LL			0.81	1.93	26	13.47	27	13.99			LL		29.6%

Cross+1		0.33	2.51	11	4.38	12	4.78			Cross+1	11.6%
OLS			0.47	1.70	18	10.59	21	12.35			OLS		21.7%
PLL			0.33	0.93	16	17.20	16	17.20			PLL		26.2%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve (DNF(7.35))



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y // inspection
U' R' F R' D F' // cross
L U2 L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U // missed PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y // inspection
U' R' F R' D F' // cross
L U2 L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' U U' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' L' L L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U U' R // missed PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.35	71	9.66	73	9.93				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.57	40	8.75	42	9.19			F2L/Total	62.2%	56.3%	57.5%
LL			2.78	31	11.15	31	11.15			LL/Total	37.8%	43.7%	42.5%

Cross+1		1.87	13	6.95	13	6.95			Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	32.5%	31.0%
OLS			2.07	21	10.14	21	10.14			OLS/Total	28.2%	29.6%	28.8%
PLL			1.63	20	12.27	20	12.27			PLL/LL		58.6%	64.5%	64.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.85	5.50	64	11.64	66	12.00			Total	25.2%

F2L			1.08	3.49	35	10.03	37	10.60			F2L		23.6%
LL			0.77	2.01	29	14.43	29	14.43			LL		27.7%

Cross+1		0.41	1.46	13	8.90	13	8.90			Cross+1	21.9%
OLS			0.80	1.27	17	13.39	17	13.39			OLS		38.6%
PLL			0.33	1.30	19	14.62	19	14.62			PLL		20.2%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (6.24)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y' x // inspection
U2 L2' R U' R D // Xcross
U R' U R' F R F' R // 2nd pair
y' R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y' x // inspection
U2 L2' R U' R D // Xcross
U R' U R' F R F' R // 2nd pair
y' R' F R F' R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' U r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.24	56	8.97	57	9.13				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.57	26	7.28	27	7.56			F2L/Total	57.2%	46.4%	47.4%
LL			2.67	30	11.24	30	11.24			LL/Total	42.8%	53.6%	52.6%

Cross+1		1.14	6	5.26	6	5.26			Cross+1/F2L	31.9%	23.1%	22.2%
OLS			1.80	20	11.11	20	11.11			OLS/Total	28.8%	35.7%	35.1%
PLL			1.07	15	14.02	15	14.02			PLL/LL		40.1%	50.0%	50.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.96	4.28	51	11.92	50	11.68			Total	31.4%

F2L			0.80	2.77	25	9.03	25	9.03			F2L		22.4%
LL			1.16	1.51	26	17.22	25	16.56			LL		43.4%

Cross+1		0.30	0.84	6	7.14	6	7.14			Cross+1	26.3%
OLS			0.47	1.33	18	13.53	17	12.78			OLS		26.1%
PLL			0.33	0.74	14	18.92	14	18.92			PLL		30.8%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 6.94



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z' // inspection
R' U' R' D x R' F R D // Xcross
y U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U R' U2' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z' // inspection
R' U' R' D x R' F R D // Xcross
y U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2 U' R' U2' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.94	58	8.36	61	8.79				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.97	30	7.56	32	8.06			F2L/Total	57.2%	51.7%	52.5%
LL			2.97	28	9.43	29	9.76			LL/Total	42.8%	48.3%	47.5%

Cross+1		1.27	8	6.30	9	7.09			Cross+1/F2L	32.0%	26.7%	28.1%
OLS			1.97	17	8.63	18	9.14			OLS/Total	28.4%	29.3%	29.5%
PLL			1.53	18	11.76	18	11.76			PLL/LL		51.5%	64.3%	62.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.32	4.62	53	11.47	54	11.69			Total	33.4%

F2L			1.08	2.89	29	10.03	30	10.38			F2L		27.2%
LL			1.24	1.73	24	13.87	24	13.87			LL		41.8%

Cross+1		0.24	1.03	8	7.77	9	8.74			Cross+1	18.9%
OLS			0.51	1.46	16	10.96	16	10.96			OLS		25.9%
PLL			0.60	0.93	16	17.20	16	17.20			PLL		39.2%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.21	60.0	8.32	64.0	8.88				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.43	31.7	7.15	34.7	7.83			F2L/Total	61.4%	52.8%	54.2%
LL			2.78	28.3	10.19	29.3	10.55			LL/Total	38.6%	47.2%	45.8%

Cross+1		1.87	9.7		5.16	10.3	5.52			Cross+1/F2L	42.3%	30.5%	29.8%
OLS			2.27	19.3	8.52	21.7	9.54			OLS/Total	31.5%	32.2%	33.9%
PLL			1.39	17.3	12.50	17.3	12.50			PLL/LL		49.9%	61.2%	59.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.97	5.24	54.7	10.44	57.7	11.01			Total	27.4%

F2L			1.01	3.42	29.7	8.68	32.0	9.37			F2L		22.9%
LL			0.96	1.82	25.0	13.74	25.7	14.10			LL		34.5%

Cross+1		0.28	1.59	9.3		5.86	10.0	6.28			Cross+1	14.9%
OLS			0.57	1.70	17.7	10.39	19.7	11.57			OLS		25.1%
PLL			0.43	0.95	16.0	16.78	16.0	16.78			PLL		31.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.04	61.4	8.72	64.4	9.14				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.29	32.2	7.51	34.6	8.07			F2L/Total	60.8%	52.4%	53.7%
LL			2.76	29.2	10.59	24.8	9.00			LL/Total	39.2%	47.6%	38.6%

Cross+1		1.73	9.6		5.56	10.0	5.79			Cross+1/F2L	40.3%	29.8%	28.9%
OLS			2.14	19.8	9.27	21.2	9.93			OLS/Total	30.3%	32.2%	32.9%
PLL			1.37	17.4	12.68	17.4	12.68			PLL/LL		49.7%	59.6%	70.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.95	5.10	55.8	10.95	57.8	11.34			Total	27.6%

F2L			0.98	3.30	29.8	9.02	31.6	9.57			F2L		23.0%
LL			0.96	1.80	26.0	14.48	26.2	14.59			LL		34.9%

Cross+1		0.31	1.42	9.4		6.64	9.8		6.92			Cross+1	18.0%
OLS			0.60	1.54	17.6	11.43	18.6	12.08			OLS		27.9%
PLL			0.39	0.98	16.2	16.53	16.2	16.53			PLL		28.6%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.24	56	9.66	57	9.93

F2L			3.57	26	8.75	27	9.19
LL			2.63	28	11.24	29	11.24

Cross+1		1.14	6	6.95	6	7.09
OLS			1.80	17	11.11	18	11.11
PLL			1.07	15	14.02	15	14.02
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.70	4.28	51	11.92	50	12.10

F2L			0.80	2.77	25	10.03	25	10.65
LL			0.77	1.51	24	17.22	24	16.56

Cross+1		0.24	0.84	6	8.90	6	8.90
OLS			0.47	1.27	16	13.53	16	13.39
PLL			0.33	0.74	14	18.92	14	18.92
```
Average stats include DNF penalty / Mean stats treat DNF as solved











Spoiler: (8th) Phillip Lewicki - 7.44



*Phillip Lewicki* (United States) - 7.44 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (8.01)



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y2 // inspection
R U' L F' L F' // cross
L' U' L // 1st pair
y (U R' U' R)3 // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y2 // inspection
R U' L F' L F' // cross
L' U' L // 1st pair
y U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
M' U U' M' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.01	54	6.74	59	7.37				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.70	33	7.02	36	7.66			F2L/Total	58.7%	61.1%	61.0%
LL			3.31	21	6.34	23	6.95			LL/Total	41.3%	38.9%	39.0%

Cross+1		1.90	9	4.74	9	4.74			Cross+1/F2L	40.4%	27.3%	25.0%
OLS			1.90	14	7.37	17	8.95			OLS/Total	23.7%	25.9%	28.8%
EPLL		1.73	10	5.78	10	5.78			EPLL/LL		52.3%	47.6%	43.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.70	5.31	49	9.23	49	9.23			Total	33.7%

F2L			1.53	3.17	30	9.46	30	9.46			F2L		32.6%
LL			1.17	2.14	19	8.88	19	8.88			LL		35.3%

Cross+1		0.30	1.60	9	5.63	9	5.63			Cross+1	15.8%
OLS			0.96	0.94	12	12.77	12	12.77			OLS		50.5%
EPLL		0.33	1.40	10	7.14	10	7.14			EPLL	19.1%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.36



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

L' R2' F D' L R // cross
y' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' y' U2 R U2' R2' U2' R // 2nd / 3rd pairs
y2' U2' R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

L' R2' F D' L R // cross
U y' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U y' U R U2' R2' U2' R // 2nd / 3rd pairs
y' y' U2' R U2' R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.36	55	7.47	60	8.15				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			5.03	28	5.57	33	6.56			F2L/Total	68.3%	50.9%	55.0%
LL			2.33	27	11.59	27	11.59			LL/Total	31.7%	49.1%	45.0%

Cross+1		1.73	10	5.78	11	6.36			Cross+1/F2L	34.4%	35.7%	33.3%
OLS			2.90	17	5.86	20	6.90			OLS/Total	39.4%	30.9%	33.3%
PLL			1.34	18	13.43	18	13.43			PLL/LL		57.5%	66.7%	66.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.10	5.26	51	9.70	54	10.27			Total	28.5%

F2L			1.60	3.43	26	7.58	29	8.45			F2L		31.8%
LL			0.50	1.83	25	13.66	25	13.66			LL		21.5%

Cross+1		0.54	1.19	9	7.56	9	7.56			Cross+1	31.2%
OLS			1.27	1.63	15	9.20	17	10.43			OLS		43.8%
PLL			0.14	1.20	17	14.17	17	14.17			PLL		10.4%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.68



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

F' R D x' U' R' F' r // cross
U' R U' R' U R' F R F' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

F' R D x' U' R' F' r // cross
U' R U' R' U R' F R y' R' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U u' (U D) R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.68	66	8.59	70	9.11				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.64	38	8.19	42	9.05			F2L/Total	60.4%	57.6%	60.0%
LL			3.04	28	9.21	28	9.21			LL/Total	39.6%	42.4%	40.0%

Cross+1		2.34	16	6.84	18	7.69			Cross+1/F2L	50.4%	42.1%	42.9%
OLS			1.90	18	9.47	18	9.47			OLS/Total	24.7%	27.3%	25.7%
PLL			1.57	17	10.83	17	10.83			PLL/LL		51.6%	60.7%	60.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.65	6.03	60	9.95	64	10.61			Total	21.5%

F2L			0.78	3.86	34	8.81	38	9.84			F2L		16.8%
LL			0.87	2.17	26	11.98	26	11.98			LL		28.6%

Cross+1		0.44	1.90	15	7.89	17	8.95			Cross+1	18.8%
OLS			0.34	1.56	17	10.90	17	10.90			OLS		17.9%
PLL			0.40	1.17	16	13.68	16	13.68			PLL		25.5%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (7.28)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' R' U' R' (B' F) // cross
y R' U R // 1st pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' L' U' L // 4th pair
U F U R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' R' U' R' (B' F) // cross
y R' U R // 1st pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' U2' F U R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R U' R R' U R U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.28	59	8.10	62	8.52				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.28	26	7.93	28	8.54			F2L/Total	45.1%	44.1%	45.2%
LL			4.00	33	8.25	34	8.50			LL/Total	54.9%	55.9%	54.8%

Cross+1		1.57	8	5.10	9	5.73			Cross+1/F2L	47.9%	30.8%	32.1%
OLS			2.04	15	7.35	17	8.33			OLS/Total	28.0%	25.4%	27.4%
PLL			2.10	21	10.00	21	10.00			PLL/LL		52.5%	63.6%	61.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.03	5.25	53	10.10	55	10.48			Total	27.9%

F2L			0.81	2.47	23	9.31	25	10.12			F2L		24.7%
LL			1.22	2.78	30	10.79	30	10.79			LL		30.5%

Cross+1		0.57	1.00	7	7.00	8	8.00			Cross+1	36.3%
OLS			0.70	1.34	13	9.70	14	10.45			OLS		34.3%
PLL			0.36	1.74	19	10.92	19	10.92			PLL		17.1%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 7.28



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x // inspection
r D R2' D F' L D // cross
R U' R' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U' L F' L' F // 2nd pair
R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U R U R' U' R U R' // setup
U2' F' U2' F // 4th pair / OLS
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x // inspection
r D R2' D F' L D // cross
R U' R' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U' L F' L' F // 2nd pair
R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U y' R U R' U' R U R' // setup
U' F' U U' F U' F' U2' F // 4th pair / OLS
U' U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.28	61	8.38	64	8.79				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.47	42	9.40	45	10.07			F2L/Total	61.4%	68.9%	70.3%
LL			2.81	19	6.76	19	6.76			LL/Total	38.6%	31.1%	29.7%

Cross+1		2.00	13	6.50	14	7.00			Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	31.0%	31.1%
OLS			2.21	17	7.69	19	8.60			OLS/Total	30.4%	27.9%	29.7%
PLL			1.70	19	11.18	19	11.18			PLL/LL		60.5%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.21	5.07	56	11.05	56	11.05			Total	30.4%

F2L			1.18	3.29	40	12.16	41	12.46			F2L		26.4%
LL			1.03	1.78	16	8.99	15	8.43			LL		36.7%

Cross+1		0.40	1.60	13	8.13	14	8.75			Cross+1	20.0%
OLS			0.73	1.48	16	10.81	16	10.81			OLS		33.0%
PLL			0.63	1.07	17	15.89	16	14.95			PLL		37.1%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.44	60.7	8.15	64.7	8.69				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.71	36.0	7.64	40.0	8.49			F2L/Total	63.4%	59.3%	61.9%
LL			2.73	24.7	9.05	24.7	9.05			LL/Total	36.6%	40.7%	38.1%

Cross+1		2.02	13.0	6.43	14.3	7.08			Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	36.1%	35.8%
OLS			2.34	17.3	7.42	19.0	8.13			OLS/Total	31.4%	28.6%	29.4%
PLL			1.54	18.0	11.71	18.0	11.71			PLL/LL		56.4%	73.0%	73.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.99	5.45	55.7	10.21	58.0	10.64			Total	26.7%

F2L			1.19	3.53	33.3	9.45	36.0	10.21			F2L		25.2%
LL			0.80	1.93	22.3	11.59	22.0	11.42			LL		29.3%

Cross+1		0.46	1.56	12.3	7.89	13.3	8.53			Cross+1	22.7%
OLS			0.78	1.56	16.0	10.28	16.7	10.71			OLS		33.4%
PLL			0.39	1.15	16.7	14.53	16.3	14.24			PLL		25.4%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.52	59.0	7.84	63.0	8.38				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.42	33.4	7.55	36.8	8.32			F2L/Total	58.8%	56.6%	58.4%
LL			3.10	25.6	8.26	21.8	7.05			LL/Total	41.2%	43.4%	34.7%

Cross+1		1.91	11.2	5.87	12.2	6.39			Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	33.5%	33.2%
OLS			2.19	16.2	7.40	18.2	8.31			OLS/Total	29.1%	27.5%	28.9%
PLL			1.69	17.0	10.07	17.0	10.07			PLL/LL		54.5%	66.4%	77.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.14	5.38	53.8	9.99	55.6	10.33			Total	28.4%

F2L			1.18	3.24	30.6	9.43	32.6	10.05			F2L		26.7%
LL			0.96	2.14	23.2	10.84	23.0	10.75			LL		30.9%

Cross+1		0.45	1.46	10.6	7.27	11.4	7.82			Cross+1	23.6%
OLS			0.80	1.39	14.6	10.50	15.2	10.94			OLS		36.5%
PLL			0.37	1.32	15.8	12.01	15.6	11.85			PLL		22.0%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.28	54	8.59	59	9.11

F2L			3.28	26	9.40	28	10.07
LL			2.33	19	11.59	19	11.59

Cross+1		1.57	8	6.84	9	7.69
OLS			1.90	14	9.47	17	9.47
PLL			1.34	10	13.43	10	13.43
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.65	5.07	49	11.05	49	11.05

F2L			0.78	2.47	23	12.16	25	12.46
LL			0.50	1.78	16	13.66	15	13.66

Cross+1		0.30	1.00	7	8.13	8	8.95
OLS			0.34	0.94	12	12.77	12	12.77
PLL			0.14	1.07	10	15.89	10	14.95
```












Spoiler: (9th) Lucas Etter - 7.56



*Lucas Etter* (United States) - 7.56 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.26



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y x2 // inspection
U' R' U R' F L B D2' // cross
y R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L y2 U R U2' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U L' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R d' R U' R' F' // OLL(CP)
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y x2 // inspection
U' R' U R' F r D x' D2' // cross
U' y U' U' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L y U y R U2' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U L' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R d' R U' R' F' // OLL(CP)
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.26	63	7.63	69	8.35				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			5.74	42	7.32	48	8.36			F2L/Total	69.5%	66.7%	69.6%
LL			2.52	21	8.33	21	8.33			LL/Total	30.5%	33.3%	30.4%

Cross+1		2.54	16	6.30	21	8.27			Cross+1/F2L	44.3%	38.1%	43.8%
OLS			1.70	14	8.24	14	8.24			OLS/Total	20.6%	22.2%	20.3%
EPLL		1.07	10	9.35	10	9.35			EPLL/LL		42.5%	47.6%	47.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.06	6.20	59	9.52	61	9.84			Total	24.9%

F2L			1.35	4.39	40	9.11	42	9.57			F2L		23.5%
LL			0.71	1.81	19	10.50	19	10.50			LL		28.2%

Cross+1		1.28	1.26	15	11.90	16	12.70			Cross+1	50.4%
OLS			0.33	1.37	13	9.49	13	9.49			OLS		19.4%
EPLL		0.23	0.84	10	11.90	10	11.90			EPLL	21.5%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 6.74



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U' L U L' (U' D') // Xcross
R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U y' U R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R' y r U' r' F // 4th pair
U2 r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D D F' // pseudo cross
U' L U L' (U' D') // Xcross
U' U R' U R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' U y' U R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' y r U' r' F // 4th pair
U U r U' U' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U U' U (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.74	63	9.35	69	10.24				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.11	36	8.76	39	9.49			F2L/Total	61.0%	57.1%	56.5%
LL			2.63	27	10.27	30	11.41			LL/Total	39.0%	42.9%	43.5%

Cross+1		1.44	12	8.33	12	8.33			Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	33.3%	30.8%
OLS			1.70	16	9.41	20	11.76			OLS/Total	25.2%	25.4%	29.0%
PLL			1.73	19	10.98	20	11.56			PLL/LL		65.8%	70.4%	66.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.16	4.58	56	12.23	59	12.88			Total	32.0%

F2L			0.93	3.18	33	10.38	35	11.01			F2L		22.6%
LL			1.23	1.40	23	16.43	24	17.14			LL		46.8%

Cross+1		0.20	1.24	12	9.68	12	9.68			Cross+1	13.9%
OLS			0.52	1.18	14	11.86	16	13.56			OLS		30.6%
PLL			0.87	0.86	16	18.60	16	18.60			PLL		50.3%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.67



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x2 // inspection
D' L2 F' L' U' R2 U' D // cross
L' U L y' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL
x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x2 // inspection
D' L L F' L' U' R2 U' D // cross
L' U L y' R R' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U L L' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U U' R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' U U' R' U // OLL
x U U' x' z' R U' R' R R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.67	78	10.17	88	11.47				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.23	42	9.93	48	11.35			F2L/Total	55.1%	53.8%	54.5%
LL			3.44	36	10.47	40	11.63			LL/Total	44.9%	46.2%	45.5%

Cross+1		1.96	16	8.16	19	9.69			Cross+1/F2L	46.3%	38.1%	39.6%
OLS			2.23	26	11.66	28	12.56			OLS/Total	29.1%	33.3%	31.8%
PLL			1.94	20	10.31	23	11.86			PLL/LL		56.4%	55.6%	57.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.40	5.27	71	13.47	75	14.23			Total	31.3%

F2L			1.03	3.20	39	12.19	42	13.12			F2L		24.3%
LL			1.37	2.07	32	15.46	33	15.94			LL		39.8%

Cross+1		0.26	1.70	16	9.41	19	11.18			Cross+1	13.3%
OLS			0.50	1.73	23	13.29	24	13.87			OLS		22.4%
PLL			0.97	0.97	18	18.56	18	18.56			PLL		50.0%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.29)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D F D' R' D' R' // cross
U' F' U' F U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U R' U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D F D' R' D' R' // cross
U' F' U' F U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U2' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U R' U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U U' R R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r U' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R x' F' R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.29	68	8.20	74	8.93				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			5.71	46	8.06	49	8.58			F2L/Total	68.9%	67.6%	66.2%
LL			2.58	22	8.53	25	9.69			LL/Total	31.1%	32.4%	33.8%

Cross+1		2.00	14	7.00	14	7.00			Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	30.4%	28.6%
OLS			2.90	28	9.66	29	10.00			OLS/Total	35.0%	41.2%	39.2%
PLL			1.13	10	8.85	12	10.62			PLL/LL		43.8%	45.5%	48.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.75	5.54	58	10.47	61	11.01			Total	33.2%

F2L			1.90	3.81	38	9.97	39	10.24			F2L		33.3%
LL			0.85	1.73	20	11.56	22	12.72			LL		32.9%

Cross+1		0.40	1.60	13	8.12	13	8.12			Cross+1	20.0%
OLS			0.93	1.97	22	11.17	23	11.68			OLS		32.1%
PLL			0.33	0.80	10	12.50	11	13.75			PLL		29.2%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (6.50)



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x // inspection
r D R2' D F' L D // cross
y' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x // inspection
r D R2' D F' L (U D) // cross
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' U' R' U R R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.50	63	9.69	66	10.15				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.27	38	8.90	41	9.60			F2L/Total	65.7%	60.3%	62.1%
LL			2.23	25	11.21	25	11.21			LL/Total	34.3%	39.7%	37.9%

Cross+1		2.06	16	7.77	16	7.77			Cross+1/F2L	48.2%	42.1%	39.0%
OLS			1.40	14	10.00	16	11.43			OLS/Total	21.5%	22.2%	24.2%
PLL			1.17	15	12.82	14	11.97			PLL/LL		52.5%	60.0%	56.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.72	4.78	59	12.34	58	12.13			Total	26.5%

F2L			0.92	3.35	35	10.45	35	10.45			F2L		21.5%
LL			0.80	1.43	24	16.78	23	16.08			LL		35.9%

Cross+1		0.42	1.64	15	9.15	14	8.54			Cross+1	20.4%
OLS			0.56	0.84	12	14.29	12	14.29			OLS		40.0%
PLL			0.34	0.83	15	18.07	14	16.87			PLL		29.1%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.56	68.0	9.00	75.3	9.97				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.69	40.0	8.52	45.0	9.59			F2L/Total	62.1%	58.8%	59.7%
LL			2.86	28.0	9.78	30.3	10.59			LL/Total	37.9%	41.2%	40.3%

Cross+1		1.98	14.7	7.41	17.3	8.75			Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	36.7%	38.5%
OLS			1.88	18.7	9.95	20.7	11.01			OLS/Total	24.8%	27.5%	27.4%
PLL			1.58	16.3	10.34	17.7	11.18			PLL/LL		55.2%	58.3%	58.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.21	5.35	62.0	11.59	65.0	12.15			Total	29.2%

F2L			1.10	3.59	37.3	10.40	39.7	11.05			F2L		23.5%
LL			1.10	1.76	24.7	14.02	25.3	14.39			LL		38.5%

Cross+1		0.58	1.40	14.3	10.24	15.7	11.19			Cross+1	29.3%
OLS			0.45	1.43	16.7	11.68	17.7	12.38			OLS		24.0%
PLL			0.69	0.89	14.7	16.48	14.7	16.48			PLL		43.7%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.49	67.0	8.94	73.2	9.77				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.81	40.8	8.48	45.0	9.35			F2L/Total	64.2%	60.9%	61.5%
LL			2.68	26.2	9.78	23.5	8.77			LL/Total	35.8%	39.1%	32.1%

Cross+1		2.00	14.8	7.40	16.4	8.20			Cross+1/F2L	41.6%	36.3%	36.4%
OLS			1.99	19.6	9.87	21.4	10.78			OLS/Total	26.5%	29.3%	29.2%
PLL			1.41	16.8	11.93	18.0	12.78			PLL/LL		52.5%	64.1%	76.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.22	5.27	60.6	11.49	62.8	11.91			Total	29.6%

F2L			1.23	3.59	37.0	10.32	38.6	10.76			F2L		25.5%
LL			0.99	1.69	23.6	13.98	24.2	14.34			LL		37.0%

Cross+1		0.51	1.49	14.2	9.54	14.8	9.95			Cross+1	25.6%
OLS			0.57	1.42	16.8	11.85	17.6	12.41			OLS		28.6%
PLL			0.55	0.86	13.8	16.05	13.8	16.05			PLL		38.9%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.50	63	10.17	66	11.47

F2L			4.11	36	9.93	39	11.35
LL			2.23	21	11.21	21	11.63

Cross+1		1.44	12	8.33	12	9.69
OLS			1.40	14	11.66	14	12.56
PLL			1.07	10	12.82	10	11.97
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.72	4.58	56	13.47	58	14.23

F2L			0.92	3.18	33	12.19	35	13.12
LL			0.71	1.40	19	16.78	19	17.14

Cross+1		0.20	1.24	12	11.90	12	12.70
OLS			0.33	0.84	12	14.29	12	14.29
PLL			0.23	0.80	10	18.60	10	18.60
```












Spoiler: (10th) Kevin Gerhardt - 7.58



*Kevin Gerhardt* (Germany) - 7.58 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (8.84)



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x' // inspection
r U' R2' B' R // cross
L U L' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' L' U L2 U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
r' R U R U R' U' r2' R2 U R U' r' // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x' // inspection
r U' R2' B' R // cross
L U L' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' L' U L2 U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
r' R U R U R' U' (r' L') (R l) U R U' r' // OLL
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D D (R l) U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.84	63	7.13	69	7.81				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			5.17	41	7.93	44	8.51			F2L/Total	58.5%	65.1%	63.8%
LL			3.67	22	5.99	25	6.81			LL/Total	41.5%	34.9%	36.2%

Cross+1		1.40	10	7.14	11	7.86			Cross+1/F2L	27.1%	24.4%	25.0%
OLS			2.60	22	8.46	24	9.23			OLS/Total	29.4%	34.9%	34.8%
PLL			1.97	10	5.08	11	5.58			PLL/LL		53.7%	45.5%	44.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.47	6.37	61	9.58	65	10.20			Total	27.9%

F2L			1.37	3.80	41	10.79	42	11.05			F2L		26.5%
LL			1.10	2.57	20	7.78	23	8.95			LL		30.0%

Cross+1		0.27	1.13	10	8.85	11	9.73			Cross+1	19.3%
OLS			0.46	2.14	22	10.28	24	11.21			OLS		17.7%
PLL			0.57	1.40	9	6.43	10	7.14			PLL		28.9%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 8.25



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U L U' L' D' // Xcross
y U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U2' r2' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL(CP)
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U L U' L' D' // Xcross
U y U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' U' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U' U' r2' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL(CP)
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.25	54	6.55	59	7.15				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.44	32	7.21	36	8.11			F2L/Total	53.8%	59.3%	61.0%
LL			3.81	22	5.77	23	6.04			LL/Total	46.2%	40.7%	39.0%

Cross+1		1.40	11	7.86	11	7.86			Cross+1/F2L	31.5%	34.4%	30.6%
OLS			2.50	21	8.40	22	8.80			OLS/Total	30.3%	38.9%	37.3%
EPLL		1.70	9	5.29	9	5.29			EPLL/LL		44.6%	40.9%	39.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.98	5.27	50	9.49	52	9.87			Total	36.1%

F2L			1.57	2.87	29	10.10	30	10.45			F2L		35.4%
LL			1.41	2.40	21	8.75	22	9.17			LL		37.0%

Cross+1		0.33	1.07	11	10.28	11	10.28			Cross+1	23.6%
OLS			0.80	1.70	19	11.18	20	11.76			OLS		32.0%
EPLL		0.60	1.10	9	8.18	9	8.18			EPLL	35.3%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 6.90



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y // inspection
U' R' F R' D F2 // cross
y' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' F R2 U' R' U2 F' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 (L r) U R' U' r' F R F' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y // inspection
U' R' F R' D y' R2' // cross
U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' R' F R2 U' R' U2 F' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R U U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' U L' L U' L' U2 (L r) U R' U' r' F R F' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.90	55	7.97	58	8.41				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.16	35	8.41	38	9.13			F2L/Total	60.3%	63.6%	65.5%
LL			2.74	20	7.30	20	7.30			LL/Total	39.7%	36.4%	34.5%

Cross+1		1.63	12	7.36	13	7.98			Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	34.3%	34.2%
OLS			3.51	27	7.69	29	8.26			OLS/Total	50.9%	49.1%	50.0%
ZBLL			2.54	19	7.48	19	7.48			ZBLL/LL		92.7%	95.0%	95.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.11	4.79	50	10.44	51	10.65			Total	30.6%

F2L			1.07	3.09	32	10.36	33	10.68			F2L		25.7%
LL			1.04	1.70	18	10.59	18	10.59			LL		38.0%

Cross+1		0.26	1.37	11	8.03	12	8.76			Cross+1	16.0%
OLS			1.11	2.40	25	10.42	26	10.83			OLS		31.6%
ZBLL			0.84	1.70	18	10.59	18	10.59			ZBLL		33.1%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (6.67)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y2 x // inspection
R D r' U' R' F R // pseudo cross
U L' U' L D2' // Xcross
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' (U' R U R')2 // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y2 x // inspection
R D r' U' R' F R // pseudo cross
U L' U' L D2' // Xcross
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' (U' R U R')2 // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' F F' U' F R U R' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.67	70	10.49	71	10.64				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.37	40	11.87	41	12.17			F2L/Total	50.5%	57.1%	57.7%
LL			3.30	30	9.09	30	9.09			LL/Total	49.5%	42.9%	42.3%

Cross+1		1.33	12	9.02	12	9.02			Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	30.0%	29.3%
OLS			2.60	28	10.77	28	10.77			OLS/Total	39.0%	40.0%	39.4%
PLL			1.27	14	11.02	14	11.02			PLL/LL		38.5%	46.7%	46.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.79	4.88	65	13.32	65	13.32			Total	26.8%

F2L			0.76	2.61	37	14.18	37	14.18			F2L		22.6%
LL			1.03	2.27	28	12.33	28	12.33			LL		31.2%

Cross+1		0.23	1.10	12	10.91	12	10.91			Cross+1	17.3%
OLS			0.52	2.08	26	12.50	26	12.50			OLS		20.0%
PLL			0.47	0.80	13	16.25	13	16.25			PLL		37.0%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 7.58



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x // inspection
r D R2 D F' U2 L D // cross
y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x // inspection
r D R2 D F' U2 L D // cross
y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' L' L U R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y L U L' // 3rd pair
U U U' R U R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' U L' L U' L' U2 L // OLL(CP)
R U' U U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.58	60	7.92	64	8.44				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.81	34	7.07	38	7.90			F2L/Total	63.5%	56.7%	59.4%
LL			2.77	26	9.39	26	9.39			LL/Total	36.5%	43.3%	40.6%

Cross+1		2.04	12	5.88	13	6.37			Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	35.3%	34.2%
OLS			2.23	21	9.42	22	9.87			OLS/Total	29.4%	35.0%	34.4%
EPLL		1.44	13	9.03	13	9.03			EPLL/LL		52.0%	50.0%	50.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.64	4.94	55	11.13	55	11.13			Total	34.8%

F2L			2.27	2.54	31	12.20	31	12.20			F2L		47.2%
LL			0.37	2.40	24	10.00	24	10.00			LL		13.4%

Cross+1		0.70	1.34	11	8.21	11	8.21			Cross+1	34.3%
OLS			0.63	1.60	18	11.25	18	11.25			OLS		28.3%
EPLL		0.07	1.37	13	9.49	13	9.49			EPLL	4.9%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.58	56.3	7.44	60.3	7.96				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.47	33.7	7.53	37.3	8.35			F2L/Total	59.0%	59.8%	61.9%
LL			3.11	22.7	7.30	23.0	7.40			LL/Total	41.0%	40.2%	38.1%

Cross+1		1.69	11.7	6.90	12.3	7.30			Cross+1/F2L	37.8%	34.7%	33.0%
OLS			2.75	23.0	8.37	24.3	8.86			OLS/Total	36.3%	40.8%	40.3%
PLL			1.89	13.7	7.22	13.7	7.22			PLL/LL		60.9%	60.3%	59.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.58	5.00	51.7	10.33	52.7	10.53			Total	34.0%

F2L			1.64	2.83	30.7	10.82	31.3	11.06			F2L		36.6%
LL			0.94	2.17	21.0	9.69	21.3	9.85			LL		30.3%

Cross+1		0.43	1.26	11.0	8.73	11.3	8.99			Cross+1	25.4%
OLS			0.85	1.90	20.7	10.88	21.3	11.23			OLS		30.8%
PLL			0.50	1.39	13.3	9.59	13.3	9.59			PLL		26.6%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.65	60.4	7.90	64.2	8.39				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.39	36.4	8.29	39.4	8.97			F2L/Total	57.4%	60.3%	61.4%
LL			3.26	24.0	7.37	20.7	6.34			LL/Total	42.6%	39.7%	32.2%

Cross+1		1.56	11.4	7.31	12.0	7.69			Cross+1/F2L	35.5%	31.3%	30.5%
OLS			2.69	23.8	8.85	25.0	9.30			OLS/Total	35.1%	39.4%	38.9%
PLL			1.78	13.0	7.29	13.2	7.40			PLL/LL		54.8%	54.2%	63.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.40	5.25	56.2	10.70	57.6	10.97			Total	31.4%

F2L			1.41	2.98	34.0	11.40	34.6	11.60			F2L		32.1%
LL			0.99	2.27	22.2	9.79	23.0	10.14			LL		30.4%

Cross+1		0.36	1.20	11.0	9.15	11.4	9.48			Cross+1	22.9%
OLS			0.70	1.98	22.0	11.09	22.8	11.49			OLS		26.2%
PLL			0.51	1.27	12.4	9.73	12.6	9.89			PLL		28.6%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.67	54	10.49	58	10.64

F2L			3.37	32	11.87	36	12.17
LL			2.74	20	9.39	20	9.39

Cross+1		1.33	10	9.02	11	9.02
OLS			2.23	21	10.77	22	10.77
PLL			1.27	9	11.02	9	11.02
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.79	4.79	50	13.32	51	13.32

F2L			0.76	2.54	29	14.18	30	14.18
LL			0.37	1.70	18	12.33	18	12.33

Cross+1		0.23	1.07	10	10.91	11	10.91
OLS			0.46	1.60	18	12.50	18	12.50
PLL			0.07	0.80	9	16.25	9	16.25
```












Spoiler: (11th) Kian Mansour - 7.59



*Kian Mansour* (Canada) - 7.59 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (8.34)



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

z2 // inspection
U D r' R' D // 1st square
F U' R2' F // 1st block
r U' R U r U2' M r' U' r // 2nd square
U2' M U2' r U' r' M' // 2nd block
R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' r' // CMLL
U M' U2' M U M' // EO
U' M' U2' M' U // UL/UR
M' U2' M' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

z2 // inspection
U D r' R' D // 1st square
F U' R2' F // 1st block
r U' R U r U2' M r' U' r // 2nd square
U2' M U2' r U' r' M' // 2nd block
R R' R R D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' r' // CMLL
U M' U' M M' U' M U M' // EO
U' M' U2' M' U // UL/UR
M' U2' M' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.34	60	7.19	61	7.31			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.53	9	5.88	9	5.88			Lblock/F2B	39.5%	34.6%	34.6%
Rblock		2.34	17	7.26	17	7.26			Rblock/F2B	60.5%	65.4%	65.4%
F2B			3.87	26	6.72	26	6.72			F2B/Total	46.4%	43.3%	42.6%

CMLL		1.83	15	8.20	16	8.74			CMLL/Total	21.9%	25.0%	26.2%
LSE			2.64	19	7.20	19	7.20			LSE/Total	31.7%	31.7%	31.1%
L10P		4.47	34	7.61	35	7.83			L10P/Total	53.6%	56.7%	57.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps				trans %		Time
Total		1.15	7.19	57	7.93	58	8.07				Total		13.8%

Lblock		0.32	1.21	9	7.44	9	7.44			Lblock/F2B	20.9%
Rblock		0.33	2.01	16	7.96	16	7.96			Rblock/F2B	14.1%
F2B			0.65	3.22	25	7.76	25	7.76			F2B/Total	16.8%

CMLL		0.33	1.50	13	8.67	14	9.33			CMLL/Total	18.0%
LSE			0.17	2.47	19	7.69	19	7.69			LSE/Total	6.4%
L10P		0.50	3.97	32	8.06	33	8.31			L10P/Total	11.2%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (5.64)



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R L U L' (U D') R2' F // 1st block
U' R2' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd block
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' U' M2' U M' U2' M U2' // LSE
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R L U L' (U D') // 1st square
R2' F // 1st block
R' R U' R2' // 2nd square
U' R U R' U' R // 2nd block
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' // EO
U' M2' U // UL/UR
M' U2' M U2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.64	38	6.74	38	6.74			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.70	7	4.12	7	4.12			Lblock/F2B	55.4%	41.2%	41.2%
Rblock		1.37	10	7.30	10	7.30			Rblock/F2B	44.6%	58.8%	58.8%
F2B			3.07	17	5.54	17	5.54			F2B/Total	54.4%	44.7%	44.7%

CMLL		1.13	9	7.96	9	7.96			CMLL/Total	20.0%	23.7%	23.7%
LSE			1.44	12	8.33	12	8.33			LSE/Total	25.5%	31.6%	31.6%
L10P		2.57	21	8.17	21	8.17			L10P/Total	45.6%	55.3%	55.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps				trans %		Time
Total		1.37	4.27	36	8.43	36	8.43				Total		24.3%

Lblock		0.53	1.17	7	5.98	7	5.98			Lblock/F2B	31.2%
Rblock		0.17	1.20	9	7.50	9	7.50			Rblock/F2B	12.4%
F2B			0.70	2.37	16	6.75	16	6.75			F2B/Total	22.8%

CMLL		0.30	0.83	9	10.84	9	10.84			CMLL/Total	26.5%
LSE			0.37	1.07	11	10.28	11	10.28			LSE/Total	25.7%
L10P		0.67	1.90	20	10.53	20	10.53			L10P/Total	26.1%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.00



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 y // inspection
R B2 U' R2' F' // 1st square
U R U2' B // 1st block
R2 U2' R' U r // 2nd square
U' R U' R' U2' M2' R U r' // 2nd block
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U M U' M U' M' U M' // EO
U M' E2' M E2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 y // inspection
R B2 U' R2' F' // 1st square
U R U2' B // 1st block
r2 M2' U2' R' U r // 2nd square
U' R U' R' U2' M' R U r' r U' M' U r' // 2nd block
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U M U' M U' M' U M' // EO
U M' E2' M E2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.00	50	6.25	50	6.25			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.64	9	5.49	9	5.49			Lblock/F2B	34.8%	31.0%	31.0%
Rblock		3.07	20	6.51	20	6.51			Rblock/F2B	65.2%	69.0%	69.0%
F2B			4.71	29	6.16	29	6.16			F2B/Total	58.9%	58.0%	58.0%

CMLL		1.17	8	6.84	8	6.84			CMLL/Total	14.6%	16.0%	16.0%
LSE			2.12	13	6.13	13	6.13			LSE/Total	26.5%	26.0%	26.0%
L10P		3.29	21	6.38	21	6.38			L10P/Total	41.1%	42.0%	42.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps				trans %		Time
Total		1.78	6.22	48	7.72	48	7.72				Total		22.2%

Lblock		0.54	1.10	9	8.18	9	8.18			Lblock/F2B	32.9%
Rblock		0.46	2.61	19	7.28	19	7.28			Rblock/F2B	15.0%
F2B			1.00	3.71	28	7.55	28	7.55			F2B/Total	21.2%

CMLL		0.50	0.67	7	10.45	7	10.45			CMLL/Total	42.7%
LSE			0.28	1.84	13	7.07	13	7.07			LSE/Total	13.2%
L10P		0.78	2.51	20	7.97	20	7.97			L10P/Total	23.7%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 8.14



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x // inspection
U' r R D' // 1st square
R' r' B' // 1st block
U' R2' U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U r' // 2nd block
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL
U' M U' M' // EO
U2' M' U2' M U M2' U' // UL/UR
U2' M U2' M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x // inspection
U' r R D' // 1st square
R' r' B' // 1st block
U' U' U2' R' // 2nd square
U' U R U' R2' U' R U U R U' R' U' R U r' // 2nd block
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL
U' M U' M' // EO
U2' M' U2' M U M2' U' // UL/UR
U2' M U2' M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.14	48	5.90	51	6.27			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.36	7	5.15	7	5.15			Lblock/F2B	28.8%	29.2%	25.9%
Rblock		3.37	17	5.04	20	5.93			Rblock/F2B	71.2%	70.8%	74.1%
F2B			4.73	24	5.07	27	5.71			F2B/Total	58.1%	50.0%	52.9%

CMLL		1.41	9	6.38	9	6.38			CMLL/Total	17.3%	18.8%	17.6%
LSE			2.00	15	7.50	15	7.50			LSE/Total	24.6%	31.3%	29.4%
L10P		3.41	24	7.04	24	7.04			L10P/Total	41.9%	50.0%	47.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps				trans %		Time
Total		2.53	5.61	45	8.02	46	8.20				Total		31.1%

Lblock		0.29	1.07	7	6.54	7	6.54			Lblock/F2B	21.3%
Rblock		1.67	1.70	14	8.24	15	8.82			Rblock/F2B	49.6%
F2B			1.96	2.77	21	7.58	22	7.94			F2B/Total	41.4%

CMLL		0.47	0.94	9	9.57	9	9.57			CMLL/Total	33.3%
LSE			0.10	1.90	15	7.89	15	7.89			LSE/Total	5.0%
L10P		0.57	2.84	24	8.45	24	8.45			L10P/Total	16.7%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 6.64



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x y // inspection
r' u' // 1st square
U2 R' U2' F' // 1st block
U' r' U' R' U M' U2' r' U' r // 2nd square
U2' M U2' r U' r' // 2nd block
U2' R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
U' M U M // EO
U' M2' U' // UL/UR
E2' M E2' M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.64	45	6.78	45	6.78			%	Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.27	6	4.72	6	4.72			Lblock/F2B	41.0%	27.3%	27.3%
Rblock		1.83	16	8.74	16	8.74			Rblock/F2B	59.0%	72.7%	72.7%
F2B			3.10	22	7.10	22	7.10			F2B/Total	46.7%	48.9%	48.9%

CMLL		1.70	12	7.06	12	7.06			CMLL/Total	25.6%	26.7%	26.7%
LSE			1.84	11	5.98	11	5.98			LSE/Total	27.7%	24.4%	24.4%
L10P		3.54	23	6.50	23	6.50			L10P/Total	53.3%	51.1%	51.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps				trans %		Time
Total		2.09	4.55	41	9.01	41	9.01				Total		31.5%

Lblock		0.57	0.70	5	7.14	5	7.14			Lblock/F2B	44.9%
Rblock		0.39	1.44	14	9.72	14	9.72			Rblock/F2B	21.3%
F2B			0.96	2.14	19	8.88	19	8.88			F2B/Total	31.0%

CMLL		0.50	1.20	11	9.17	11	9.17			CMLL/Total	29.4%
LSE			0.63	1.21	11	9.09	11	9.09			LSE/Total	34.2%
L10P		1.13	2.41	22	9.13	22	9.13			L10P/Total	31.9%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.59	47.7	6.28	48.7	6.41				%		Time	STM	ETM

Lblock		1.42	7.3		5.15	7.3		5.15			Lblock/F2B	34.1%	29.3%	28.2%
Rblock		2.76	17.7	6.41	18.7	6.77			Rblock/F2B	65.9%	70.7%	71.8%
F2B			4.18	25.0	5.98	26.0	6.22			F2B/Total	55.0%	52.4%	53.4%

CMLL		1.43	9.7		6.78	9.7		6.78			CMLL/Total	18.8%	20.3%	19.9%
LSE			1.99	13.0	6.54	13.0	6.54			LSE/Total	26.2%	27.3%	26.7%
L10P		3.41	22.7	6.64	22.7	6.64			L10P/Total	45.0%	47.6%	46.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps			trans %		Time
Total		2.13	5.46	44.7	8.18	45.0	8.24			Total		28.1%

Lblock		0.47	0.96	7.0		7.32	7.0		7.32			Lblock/F2B	32.8%
Rblock		0.84	1.92	15.7	8.17	16.0	8.35			Rblock/F2B	30.5%
F2B			1.31	2.87	22.7	7.89	23.0	8.00			F2B/Total	31.3%

CMLL		0.49	0.94	9.0		9.61	9.0		9.61			CMLL/Total	34.3%
LSE			0.34	1.65	13.0	7.88	13.0	7.88			LSE/Total	16.9%
L10P		0.83	2.59	22.0	8.51	22.0	8.51			L10P/Total	24.2%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		5.57	45.4	8.15	45.8	8.23				%		Time	STM		ETM

Lblock		1.05	7.4		7.05	7.4		7.05			Lblock/F2B	36.9%	33.9%	33.6%
Rblock		1.79	14.4	8.04	14.6	8.15			Rblock/F2B	63.1%	66.1%	66.4%
F2B			2.84	21.8	7.67	22.0	7.74			F2B/Total	51.0%	48.0%	48.0%

CMLL		1.03	9.8		9.53	10.0	9.73			CMLL/Total	18.5%	21.6%	21.8%
LSE			1.70	13.8	8.13	13.8	8.13			LSE/Total	30.5%	30.4%	30.1%
L10P		2.73	23.6	8.66	23.8	8.73			L10P/Total	49.0%	52.0%	52.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps			trans %		Time
Total		1.78	5.57	45.4	8.15	45.8	8.23			Total		32.0%

Lblock		0.45	1.05	7.4		7.05	7.4		7.05			Lblock/F2B	42.9%
Rblock		0.60	1.79	14.4	8.04	14.6	8.15			Rblock/F2B	33.7%
F2B			1.05	2.84	21.8	7.67	22.0	7.74			F2B/Total	37.1%

CMLL		0.42	1.03	9.8		9.53	10.0	9.73			CMLL/Total	40.9%
LSE			0.31	1.70	13.8	8.13	13.8	8.13			LSE/Total	18.3%
L10P		0.73	2.73	23.6	8.66	23.8	8.73			L10P/Total	26.8%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.64	38	7.19	38	7.31

Lblock		1.27	6	5.88	6	5.88
Rblock		1.37	10	8.74	10	8.74
F2B			3.07	17	7.10	17	7.10

CMLL		1.13	8	8.20	8	8.74
LSE			1.44	11	8.33	11	8.33
L10P		2.57	21	8.17	21	8.17
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.15	4.27	36	9.01	36	9.01

Lblock		0.29	0.70	5	8.18	5	8.18
Rblock		0.17	1.20	9	9.72	9	9.72
F2B			0.65	2.14	16	8.88	16	8.88

CMLL		0.30	0.67	7	10.84	7	10.84
LSE			0.10	1.07	11	10.28	11	10.28
L10P		0.50	1.90	20	10.53	20	10.53
```












Spoiler: (12th) Michał Rzewuski - 7.76



*Michał Rzewuski* (Poland) - 7.76 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.04



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y' // inspection
F D2 R U R' F R // pseudo cross
y' U R U' R' D2 // missed Xcross
U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y' // inspection
F D2 R U R' F R y' U R U' R' D U' D // cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R R' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
r B U' x' U' L' U L F L' // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.04	68	8.46	74	9.20				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.74	42	8.86	46	9.70			F2L/Total	59.0%	61.8%	62.2%
LL			3.30	26	7.88	28	8.48			LL/Total	41.0%	38.2%	37.8%

Cross+1		2.34	16	6.84	18	7.69			Cross+1/F2L	49.4%	38.1%	39.1%
OLS			1.83	17	9.29	19	10.38			OLS/Total	22.8%	25.0%	25.7%
PLL			2.10	16	7.62	17	8.10			PLL/LL		63.6%	61.5%	60.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.07	5.97	62	10.39	66	11.06			Total	25.7%

F2L			1.00	3.74	38	10.16	40	10.70			F2L		21.1%
LL			1.07	2.23	24	10.76	26	11.66			LL		32.4%

Cross+1		0.27	2.07	16	7.73	18	8.70			Cross+1	11.5%
OLS			0.70	1.13	16	14.16	17	15.04			OLS		38.3%
PLL			0.60	1.50	15	10.00	16	10.67			PLL		28.6%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (8.53)



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

z y2 // inspection
D R' F D2 F2 // cross
U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U2' R' y U' L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2' R y U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 L R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

z y2 // inspection
D R' F D D F2 // cross
U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U2' U U' R' d' L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U U' R R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' U' R d' R U R' // 4th pair
U U2 r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' U U' R' U2 R2 L R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.53	63	7.39	68	7.97				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.74	38	8.02	41	8.65			F2L/Total	55.6%	60.3%	60.3%
LL			3.79	25	6.60	27	7.12			LL/Total	44.4%	39.7%	39.7%

Cross+1		1.54	9	5.84	10	6.49			Cross+1/F2L	32.5%	23.7%	24.4%
OLS			2.10	19	9.05	21	10.00			OLS/Total	24.6%	30.2%	30.9%
PLL			2.10	13	6.19	14	6.67			PLL/LL		55.4%	52.0%	51.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.79	5.74	57	9.93	60	10.45			Total	32.7%

F2L			1.27	3.47	35	10.09	37	10.66			F2L		26.8%
LL			1.52	2.27	22	9.69	23	10.13			LL		40.1%

Cross+1		0.60	0.94	8	8.51	9	9.57			Cross+1	39.0%
OLS			0.54	1.56	17	10.90	18	11.54			OLS		25.7%
PLL			0.53	1.57	12	7.64	13	8.28			PLL		25.2%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.36



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y2 // inspection
B' R D' R' D r U' r' // Xcross
y U R U' R' U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U2' R' U R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x' y2 // inspection
D' l D' R' D r U' r' // Xcross
y U R U' R' U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U y' U R U' U' R' U R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.36	56	7.61	64	8.70				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.90	31	7.95	36	9.23			F2L/Total	53.0%	55.4%	56.3%
LL			3.46	25	7.23	28	8.09			LL/Total	47.0%	44.6%	43.8%

Cross+1		1.00	8	8.00	8	8.00			Cross+1/F2L	25.6%	25.8%	22.2%
OLS			2.03	18	8.87	22	10.84			OLS/Total	27.6%	32.1%	34.4%
PLL			2.51	17	6.77	19	7.57			PLL/LL		72.5%	68.0%	67.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.11	4.25	50	11.76	51	12.00			Total	42.3%

F2L			1.32	2.58	28	10.85	29	11.24			F2L		33.8%
LL			1.79	1.67	22	13.17	22	13.17			LL		51.7%

Cross+1		0.20	0.80	8	10.00	8	10.00			Cross+1	20.0%
OLS			0.83	1.20	16	13.33	17	14.17			OLS		40.9%
PLL			1.27	1.24	16	12.90	16	12.90			PLL		50.6%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (7.26)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D F D' R' (D' U) R' // cross
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
y R U R' y U2' L' U2 L // 2nd pair
y U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D F D' R' (D' U) R' // cross
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
y R U R' U' y U' L' U L L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.26	62	8.54	67	9.23				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.11	36	8.76	41	9.98			F2L/Total	56.6%	58.1%	61.2%
LL			3.15	26	8.25	26	8.25			LL/Total	43.4%	41.9%	38.8%

Cross+1		1.57	14	8.92	14	8.92			Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	38.9%	34.1%
OLS			1.83	18	9.84	19	10.38			OLS/Total	25.2%	29.0%	28.4%
PLL			1.61	15	9.32	15	9.32			PLL/LL		51.1%	57.7%	57.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.14	5.12	57	11.13	59	11.52			Total	29.5%

F2L			1.03	3.08	33	10.71	35	11.36			F2L		25.1%
LL			1.11	2.04	24	11.76	24	11.76			LL		35.2%

Cross+1		0.27	1.30	13	10.00	13	10.00			Cross+1	17.2%
OLS			0.59	1.24	16	12.90	16	12.90			OLS		32.2%
PLL			0.47	1.14	15	13.16	15	13.16			PLL		29.2%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 7.88



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z2 // inspection
R' F R2 D L2' U R' F R D2 // cross
U' D R U R' D' // 1st pair
y R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
R' F R F' // 3rd pair
y2' U2 R' U2' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z2 // inspection
R' F R2 D L2' U R' F R D D // cross
U' D R U R' D' // 1st pair
y R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
R' F R y' R' // 3rd pair
U y' U R' U' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.88	54	6.85	61	7.74				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.14	32	7.73	39	9.42			F2L/Total	52.5%	59.3%	63.9%
LL			3.74	22	5.88	22	5.88			LL/Total	47.5%	40.7%	36.1%

Cross+1		2.00	15	7.50	17	8.50			Cross+1/F2L	48.3%	46.9%	43.6%
OLS			2.03	18	8.87	21	10.34			OLS/Total	25.8%	33.3%	34.4%
EPLL		1.44	12	8.33	12	8.33			EPLL/LL		38.5%	54.5%	54.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.24	5.64	51	9.04	55	9.75			Total	28.4%

F2L			0.74	3.40	30	8.82	34	10.00			F2L		17.9%
LL			1.50	2.24	21	9.37	21	9.37			LL		40.1%

Cross+1		0.30	1.70	14	8.24	16	9.41			Cross+1	15.0%
OLS			0.47	1.56	17	10.90	18	11.54			OLS		23.2%
EPLL		0.23	1.21	11	9.09	11	9.09			EPLL	16.0%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.76	59.3	7.65	66.3	8.55				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.26	35.0	8.22	40.3	9.47			F2L/Total	54.9%	59.0%	60.8%
LL			3.50	24.3	6.95	26.0	7.43			LL/Total	45.1%	41.0%	39.2%

Cross+1		1.78	13.0	7.30	14.3	8.05			Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	37.1%	35.5%
OLS			1.96	17.7	9.00	20.7	10.53			OLS/Total	25.3%	29.8%	31.2%
PLL			2.02	15.0	7.44	16.0	7.93			PLL/LL		57.6%	61.6%	61.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.47	5.29	54.3	10.28	57.3	10.84			Total	31.9%

F2L			1.11	3.24	31.0	9.57	33.3	10.29			F2L		26.1%
LL			1.45	2.05	22.3	10.91	23.0	11.24			LL		41.5%

Cross+1		0.26	1.52	12.7	8.32	14.0	9.19			Cross+1	14.4%
OLS			0.67	1.30	16.3	12.60	17.3	13.37			OLS		34.0%
PLL			0.70	1.32	14.0	10.63	14.3	10.89			PLL		34.7%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.81	60.6	7.76	66.8	8.55				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.33	35.8	8.28	40.6	9.39			F2L/Total	55.4%	59.1%	60.8%
LL			3.49	24.8	7.11	21.8	6.26			LL/Total	44.6%	40.9%	32.7%

Cross+1		1.69	12.4	7.34	13.4	7.93			Cross+1/F2L	39.1%	34.6%	33.0%
OLS			1.96	18.0	9.16	20.4	10.39			OLS/Total	25.1%	29.7%	30.5%
PLL			1.95	14.6	7.48	15.4	7.89			PLL/LL		56.0%	58.9%	70.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.47	5.34	55.4	10.37	58.2	10.89			Total	31.6%

F2L			1.07	3.25	32.8	10.08	35.0	10.76			F2L		24.8%
LL			1.40	2.09	22.6	10.81	23.2	11.10			LL		40.1%

Cross+1		0.33	1.36	11.8	8.66	12.8	9.40			Cross+1	19.4%
OLS			0.63	1.34	16.4	12.26	17.2	12.86			OLS		31.9%
PLL			0.62	1.33	13.8	10.36	14.2	10.66			PLL		31.8%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.26	54	8.54	61	9.23

F2L			3.90	31	8.86	36	9.98
LL			3.15	22	8.25	22	8.48

Cross+1		1.00	8	8.92	8	8.92
OLS			1.83	17	9.84	19	10.84
PLL			1.44	13	9.32	14	9.32
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		2.07	4.25	50	11.76	51	12.00

F2L			0.74	2.58	28	10.85	29	11.36
LL			1.07	1.67	21	13.17	21	13.17

Cross+1		0.20	0.80	8	10.00	8	10.00
OLS			0.47	1.13	16	14.16	16	15.04
PLL			0.23	1.14	11	13.16	11	13.16
```












Spoiler: (13th) Patrick Ponce - 8.23



*Patrick Ponce* (United States) - 8.23 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.46



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x' y // inspection
F2 D2 r U' r' U R D2 // cross
U R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

x' y // inspection
F2 D2 r U' r' U R D2 // cross
U R U R' // 1st pair
y' y' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' // 4th pair
R R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R R' R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.46	63	7.45	66	7.80				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.54	31	6.83	34	7.49			F2L/Total	53.7%	49.2%	51.5%
LL			3.92	32	8.16	32	8.16			LL/Total	46.3%	50.8%	48.5%

Cross+1		1.50	12	8.00	12	8.00			Cross+1/F2L	33.0%	38.7%	35.3%
OLS			2.67	22	8.24	22	8.24			OLS/Total	31.6%	34.9%	33.3%
PLL			1.47	14	9.52	14	9.52			PLL/LL		37.5%	43.8%	43.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.62	5.84	57	9.76	57	9.76			Total	31.0%

F2L			1.77	2.77	28	10.11	28	10.11			F2L		39.0%
LL			0.85	3.07	29	9.45	29	9.45			LL		21.7%

Cross+1		0.44	1.06	11	10.38	11	10.38			Cross+1	29.3%
OLS			0.53	2.14	18	8.41	18	8.41			OLS		19.9%
PLL			0.30	1.17	14	11.97	14	11.97			PLL		20.4%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (6.62)



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

z y2 // inspection
D R' F D2 F2 // cross
U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U2' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.62	65	9.82	66	9.97				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			3.83	36	9.40	37	9.66			F2L/Total	57.9%	55.4%	56.1%
LL			2.79	29	10.39	29	10.39			LL/Total	42.1%	44.6%	43.9%

Cross+1		1.26	9	7.14	9	7.14			Cross+1/F2L	32.9%	25.0%	24.3%
OLS			2.60	26	10.00	27	10.38			OLS/Total	39.3%	40.0%	40.9%
PLL			1.44	15	10.42	15	10.42			PLL/LL		51.6%	51.7%	51.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.74	4.88	61	12.50	61	12.50			Total	26.3%

F2L			1.03	2.80	33	11.79	33	11.79			F2L		26.9%
LL			0.71	2.08	28	13.46	28	13.46			LL		25.4%

Cross+1		0.43	0.83	8	9.64	8	9.64			Cross+1	34.1%
OLS			0.73	1.87	24	12.83	24	12.83			OLS		28.1%
PLL			0.33	1.11	15	13.51	15	13.51			PLL		22.9%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.78



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x // inspection
R' D F' D2 R' D // cross
L' U L y' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R' U R L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' (U R U' R')3 // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x // inspection
R' D F' D D R' D // cross
L' U L y' L U L' // 1st pair
d R' U R L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' (R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U U R' U' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' U' R U U R D R' U2 R D' R2' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.78	64	7.29	71	8.09				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			5.20	39	7.50	43	8.27			F2L/Total	59.2%	60.9%	60.6%
LL			3.58	25	6.98	28	7.82			LL/Total	40.8%	39.1%	39.4%

Cross+1		2.27	12	5.29	14	6.17			Cross+1/F2L	43.7%	30.8%	32.6%
OLS			4.24	36	8.49	40	9.43			OLS/Total	48.3%	56.3%	56.3%
ZBLL			3.41	24	7.04	27	7.92			ZBLL/LL		95.3%	96.0%	96.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.54	6.24	53	8.49	58	9.29			Total	28.9%

F2L			1.03	4.17	36	8.63	39	9.35			F2L		19.8%
LL			1.51	2.07	17	8.21	19	9.18			LL		42.2%

Cross+1		0.20	2.07	12	5.80	14	6.76			Cross+1	8.8%
OLS			1.51	2.73	28	10.26	30	10.99			OLS		35.6%
ZBLL			1.34	2.07	17	8.21	19	9.18			ZBLL		39.3%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (10.79)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y' x // inspection
U2 L2' R2 U2' L' U' L u // cross
L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair
y2' R' F R F' U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R r' U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
R2' U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' (U' D) // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

/* Solve */
y' x // inspection
U2 L2' R2 U2' L' U' L u // cross
U' U L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair
y' y' R' F R F' U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R R' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R r' U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
R2' U' R U' R U R' U R (D' U) (U' D) R (U D') R U' R' (U' D) // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		10.79	81	7.51	84	7.78				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			7.04	53	7.53	55	7.81			F2L/Total	65.2%	65.4%	65.5%
LL			3.75	28	7.47	29	7.73			LL/Total	34.8%	34.6%	34.5%

Cross+1		3.17	17	5.36	17	5.36			Cross+1/F2L	45.0%	32.1%	30.9%
OLS			1.70	18	10.59	19	11.18			OLS/Total	15.8%	22.2%	22.6%
PLL			2.24	17	7.59	17	7.59			PLL/LL		59.7%	60.7%	58.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.55	8.24	79	9.59	79	9.59			Total	23.6%

F2L			1.57	5.47	51	9.32	50	9.14			F2L		22.3%
LL			0.98	2.77	28	10.11	29	10.47			LL		26.1%

Cross+1		0.87	2.30	15	6.52	15	6.52			Cross+1	27.4%
OLS			0.37	1.33	18	13.53	19	14.29			OLS		21.8%
PLL			0.40	1.84	17	9.24	17	9.24			PLL		17.9%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 7.44



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x y' // inspection
R' B' R' U2 r U' r' D // cross
U' L' U' L y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U R F U F' R' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x y' // inspection
R' B' R' U2 r U' r' (U' D) // cross
L' U' L d R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' U' U' R F U F' R' // 3rd pair
U U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.44	67	9.01	71	9.54				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.84	41	8.47	45	9.30			F2L/Total	65.1%	61.2%	63.4%
LL			2.60	26	10.00	26	10.00			LL/Total	34.9%	38.8%	36.6%

Cross+1		2.00	15	7.50	15	7.50			Cross+1/F2L	41.3%	36.6%	33.3%
OLS			2.23	23	10.31	24	10.76			OLS/Total	30.0%	34.3%	33.8%
PLL			1.30	14	10.77	14	10.77			PLL/LL		50.0%	53.8%	53.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.51	4.93	62	12.58	62	12.58			Total	33.7%

F2L			1.57	3.27	38	11.62	38	11.62			F2L		32.4%
LL			0.94	1.66	24	14.46	24	14.46			LL		36.2%

Cross+1		0.24	1.76	15	8.52	15	8.52			Cross+1	12.0%
OLS			0.99	1.24	21	16.94	21	16.94			OLS		44.4%
PLL			0.34	0.96	14	14.58	14	14.58			PLL		26.2%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.23	64.7	7.86	69.3	8.43				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.86	37.0	7.61	40.7	8.37			F2L/Total	59.1%	57.2%	58.7%
LL			3.37	27.7	8.22	28.7	8.51			LL/Total	40.9%	42.8%	41.3%

Cross+1		1.92	13.0	6.76	13.7	7.11			Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	35.1%	33.6%
OLS			3.05	27.0	8.86	28.7	9.41			OLS/Total	37.0%	41.8%	41.3%
PLL			2.06	17.3	8.41	18.3	8.90			PLL/LL		61.2%	62.7%	64.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.56	5.67	57.3	10.11	59.0	10.41			Total	31.1%

F2L			1.46	3.40	34.0	9.99	35.0	10.28			F2L		30.0%
LL			1.10	2.27	23.3	10.29	24.0	10.59			LL		32.7%

Cross+1		0.29	1.63	12.7	7.77	13.3	8.18			Cross+1	15.3%
OLS			1.01	2.04	22.3	10.97	23.0	11.29			OLS		33.2%
PLL			0.66	1.40	15.0	10.71	15.7	11.19			PLL		32.0%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.42	68.0	8.08	71.6	8.51				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.09	40.0	7.86	42.8	8.41			F2L/Total	60.5%	58.8%	59.8%
LL			3.33	28.0	8.41	24.0	7.21			LL/Total	39.5%	41.2%	33.5%

Cross+1		2.04	13.0	6.37	13.4	6.57			Cross+1/F2L	40.1%	32.5%	31.3%
OLS			2.69	25.0	9.30	26.4	9.82			OLS/Total	31.9%	36.8%	36.9%
PLL			1.97	16.8	8.52	17.4	8.82			PLL/LL		59.3%	60.0%	72.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.39	6.03	62.4	10.36	63.4	10.52			Total	28.4%

F2L			1.39	3.70	37.2	10.06	37.6	10.17			F2L		27.4%
LL			1.00	2.33	25.2	10.82	25.8	11.07			LL		30.0%

Cross+1		0.44	1.60	12.2	7.61	12.6	7.86			Cross+1	21.4%
OLS			0.83	1.86	21.8	11.71	22.4	12.03			OLS		30.7%
PLL			0.54	1.43	15.4	10.77	15.8	11.05			PLL		27.5%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.62	63	9.82	66	9.97

F2L			3.83	31	9.40	34	9.66
LL			2.60	25	10.39	26	10.39

Cross+1		1.26	9	8.00	9	8.00
OLS			1.70	18	10.59	19	11.18
PLL			1.30	14	10.77	14	10.77
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.74	4.88	53	12.58	57	12.58

F2L			1.03	2.77	28	11.79	28	11.79
LL			0.71	1.66	17	14.46	19	14.46

Cross+1		0.20	0.83	8	10.38	8	10.38
OLS			0.17	0.66	11	16.94	11	16.94
PLL			0.30	0.96	14	14.58	14	14.58
```












Spoiler: (14th) Juliette Sébastien - 8.34



*Juliette Sébastien* (France) - 8.34 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.65



U2 L B' L' D' R2 U' F2 D' F2 R' F2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 L F2

y' x // inspection
D2 l D' l' r' // cross
y' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
y U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' D U' R' U R U' R' U' R D' // 3rd / 4th pairs
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L B' L' D' R2 U' F2 D' F2 R' F2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 L F2

y' x // inspection
D2 l D' l' r' // cross
y' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
y U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' D y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R D' // 3rd / 4th pairs
R' U' R U' R' U U R // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.65	52	6.80	59	7.71				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.18	29	6.94	34	8.13			F2L/Total	54.6%	55.8%	57.6%
LL			3.47	23	6.63	25	7.20			LL/Total	45.4%	44.2%	42.4%

Cross+1		1.68	12	7.14	13	7.74			Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	41.4%	38.2%
OLS			2.43	16	6.58	20	8.23			OLS/Total	31.8%	30.8%	33.9%
PLL			1.94	15	7.73	16	8.25			PLL/LL		55.9%	65.2%	64.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.65	5.00	48	9.60	51	10.20			Total	34.6%

F2L			1.44	2.74	27	9.85	29	10.58			F2L		34.4%
LL			1.21	2.26	21	9.29	22	9.73			LL		34.9%

Cross+1		0.51	1.17	11	9.40	12	10.26			Cross+1	30.4%
OLS			0.60	1.83	16	8.74	19	10.38			OLS		24.7%
PLL			0.44	1.50	14	9.33	14	9.33			PLL		22.7%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (9.76)



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x' // inspection
D' R2 x' D R' D2 R D2 // cross
y' U2 R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL(CP)
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x' // inspection
D' (l R) D R' D2 R D2 // cross
U2 y' R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y' U U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U2 U' U' y U' L' U L U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL(CP)
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		9.76	65	6.66	72	7.38				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			6.90	45	6.52	52	7.54			F2L/Total	70.7%	69.2%	72.2%
LL			2.86	20	6.99	20	6.99			LL/Total	29.3%	30.8%	27.8%

Cross+1		2.03	15	7.39	16	7.88			Cross+1/F2L	29.4%	33.3%	30.8%
OLS			3.14	24	7.64	25	7.96			OLS/Total	32.2%	36.9%	34.7%
EPLL		0.90	7	7.78	7	7.78			EPLL/LL		31.5%	35.0%	35.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		4.29	5.47	57	10.42	57	10.42			Total	44.0%

F2L			3.34	3.56	39	10.96	39	10.96			F2L		48.4%
LL			0.95	1.91	18	9.42	18	9.42			LL		33.2%

Cross+1		0.70	1.33	14	10.53	14	10.53			Cross+1	34.5%
OLS			1.04	2.10	22	10.48	22	10.48			OLS		33.1%
EPLL		0.16	0.74	7	9.46	7	9.46			EPLL	17.8%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (7.37)



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y x // inspection
l L' U l y' D' R D // cross
U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U2' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.37	66	8.96	68	9.23				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			5.24	44	8.40	47	8.97			F2L/Total	71.1%	66.7%	69.1%
LL			2.13	22	10.33	21	9.86			LL/Total	28.9%	33.3%	30.9%

Cross+1		2.07	14	6.76	16	7.73			Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	31.8%	34.0%
OLS			1.50	14	9.33	14	9.33			OLS/Total	20.4%	21.2%	20.6%
PLL			1.30	15	11.54	14	10.77			PLL/LL		61.0%	68.2%	66.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.99	5.38	64	11.90	65	12.08			Total	27.0%

F2L			1.33	3.91	42	10.74	44	11.25			F2L		25.4%
LL			0.66	1.47	22	14.97	21	14.29			LL		31.0%

Cross+1		0.57	1.50	13	8.67	15	10.00			Cross+1	27.5%
OLS			0.63	0.87	14	16.09	14	16.09			OLS		42.0%
PLL			0.23	1.07	15	14.02	14	13.08			PLL		17.7%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 8.30



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

x2 y // inspection
L' l D2 L' R // pseudo cross
U2 L' U' L D' // Xcross
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' R U2' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R // OLL
R U2' R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

x2 y // inspection
L' l D2 L' R // pseudo cross
U2 L' U' L D' // Xcross
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' R U2' R2' F F' F R F' // 4th pair
U2 U r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R // OLL
U' R U U' R' U R U2' R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		8.30	61	7.35	66	7.95				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			4.77	29	6.08	32	6.71			F2L/Total	57.5%	47.5%	48.5%
LL			3.53	32	9.07	34	9.63			LL/Total	42.5%	52.5%	51.5%

Cross+1		1.57	8	5.10	10	6.37			Cross+1/F2L	32.9%	27.6%	31.3%
OLS			2.80	20	7.14	23	8.21			OLS/Total	33.7%	32.8%	34.8%
PLL			1.77	21	11.86	21	11.86			PLL/LL		50.1%	65.6%	61.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.56	5.74	51	8.89	54	9.41			Total	30.8%

F2L			1.17	3.60	26	7.22	28	7.78			F2L		24.5%
LL			1.39	2.14	25	11.68	26	12.15			LL		39.4%

Cross+1		0.14	1.43	8	5.59	10	6.99			Cross+1	8.9%
OLS			0.87	1.93	18	9.33	19	9.84			OLS		31.1%
PLL			0.70	1.07	15	14.02	15	14.02			PLL		39.5%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 9.08



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

y2 z // inspection
U' F2 R y' D R2' U R U F2 // Xcross
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U (R' F R F')2 R U R' U' R U R' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

x' y' // inspection
B' U2 l y' D R2' U R U y' R2' // Xcross
y U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R' // OLL
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		9.08	67	7.38	73	8.04				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			5.47	36	6.58	41	7.50			F2L/Total	60.2%	53.7%	56.2%
LL			3.61	31	8.59	32	8.86			LL/Total	39.8%	46.3%	43.8%

Cross+1		2.37	9	3.80	11	4.64			Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	25.0%	26.8%
OLS			2.71	27	9.96	28	10.33			OLS/Total	29.8%	40.3%	38.4%
PLL			1.53	14	9.15	15	9.80			PLL/LL		42.4%	45.2%	46.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.84	6.24	61	9.78	64	10.26			Total	31.3%

F2L			1.40	4.07	33	8.11	36	8.85			F2L		25.6%
LL			1.44	2.17	28	12.90	28	12.90			LL		39.9%

Cross+1		0.20	2.17	9	4.15	11	5.07			Cross+1	8.4%
OLS			0.70	2.01	25	12.44	26	12.94			OLS		25.8%
PLL			0.70	0.83	13	15.66	13	15.66			PLL		45.8%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.34	60.0	7.19	66.0	7.91				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.81	31.3	6.52	35.7	7.42			F2L/Total	57.6%	52.2%	54.0%
LL			3.54	28.7	8.11	30.3	8.58			LL/Total	42.4%	47.8%	46.0%

Cross+1		1.87	9.7	5.16	11.3	6.05			Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	30.9%	31.8%
OLS			2.65	21.0	7.93	23.7	8.94			OLS/Total	31.7%	35.0%	35.9%
PLL			1.75	16.7	9.54	17.3	9.92			PLL/LL		49.4%	58.1%	57.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.68	5.66	53.3	9.42	56.3	9.95			Total	32.2%

F2L			1.34	3.47	28.7	8.26	31.0	8.93			F2L		27.8%
LL			1.35	2.19	24.7	11.26	25.3	11.57			LL		38.1%

Cross+1		0.28	1.59	9.3	5.87	11.0	6.92			Cross+1	15.1%
OLS			0.72	1.92	19.7	10.23	21.3	11.09			OLS		27.3%
PLL			0.61	1.13	14.0	12.35	14.0	12.35			PLL		35.1%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.43	62.2	7.38	67.6	8.02				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.31	36.6	6.89	41.2	7.76			F2L/Total	63.0%	58.8%	60.9%
LL			3.12	25.6	8.21	22.0	7.05			LL/Total	37.0%	41.2%	32.5%

Cross+1		1.94	11.6	5.97	13.2	6.79			Cross+1/F2L	36.6%	31.7%	32.0%
OLS			2.52	20.2	8.03	22.0	8.74			OLS/Total	29.8%	32.5%	32.5%
PLL			1.49	14.4	9.68	14.6	9.81			PLL/LL		47.7%	56.3%	66.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.87	5.57	56.2	10.10	58.2	10.46			Total	34.0%

F2L			1.74	3.58	33.4	9.34	35.2	9.84			F2L		32.7%
LL			1.13	1.99	22.8	11.46	23.0	11.56			LL		36.2%

Cross+1		0.42	1.52	11.0	7.24	12.4	8.16			Cross+1	21.8%
OLS			0.77	1.75	19.0	10.87	20.0	11.44			OLS		30.5%
PLL			0.45	1.04	12.8	12.28	12.6	12.09			PLL		30.0%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.37	52	8.96	59	9.23

F2L			4.18	29	8.40	32	8.97
LL			2.13	20	10.33	20	9.86

Cross+1		1.57	8	7.39	10	7.88
OLS			1.50	14	9.96	14	10.33
PLL			0.90	7	11.86	7	11.86
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.99	5.00	48	11.90	51	12.08

F2L			1.17	2.74	26	10.96	28	11.25
LL			0.66	1.47	18	14.97	18	14.29

Cross+1		0.14	1.17	8	10.53	10	10.53
OLS			0.60	0.87	14	16.09	14	16.09
PLL			0.16	0.74	7	15.66	7	15.66
```












Spoiler: (15th) Bill Wang - 8.53



*Bill Wang* (Canada) - 8.53 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.52



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y2 // inspection
R U' L2 F' L // cross
R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R U L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U2 R U' R B' R' B // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y2 // inspection
R U' L2 F' L // cross
R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R U L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U2 R U' x' R U' B x' U' l' U // 4th pair
x U' R U R' U R U' R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U' D') U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.52	70	8.22	75	8.80				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.34	39	7.30	43	8.05			F2L/Total	62.7%	55.7%	57.3%
LL			3.18	31	9.75	32	10.06			LL/Total	37.3%	44.3%	42.7%

Cross+1		1.97	10	5.08	11	5.58			Cross+1/F2L	36.9%	25.6%	25.6%
OLS			2.80	25	8.93	29	10.36			OLS/Total	32.9%	35.7%	38.7%
PLL			1.74	15	8.62	15	8.62			PLL/LL		54.7%	48.4%	46.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.63	6.89	66	9.58	69	10.01			Total	19.1%

F2L			0.79	4.55	38	8.35	41	9.01			F2L		14.8%
LL			0.84	2.34	28	11.97	28	11.97			LL		26.4%

Cross+1		0.36	1.61	10	6.21	11	6.83			Cross+1	18.3%
OLS			0.56	2.24	24	10.71	26	11.61			OLS		20.0%
PLL			0.37	1.37	14	10.22	14	10.22			PLL		21.3%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.24



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U' L U L' D' // Xcross
U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
/View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // pseudo cross
U' L U L' D' // Xcross
U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.24	64	8.84	67	9.25				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.07	34	8.35	36	8.85			F2L/Total	56.2%	53.1%	53.7%
LL			3.17	30	9.46	31	9.78			LL/Total	43.8%	46.9%	46.3%

Cross+1		1.47	11	7.48	11	7.48			Cross+1/F2L	36.1%	32.4%	30.6%
OLS			2.80	24	8.57	26	9.29			OLS/Total	38.7%	37.5%	38.8%
PLL			1.33	17	12.78	17	12.78			PLL/LL		42.0%	56.7%	54.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.17	5.07	61	12.03	61	12.03			Total	30.0%

F2L			1.26	2.81	32	11.39	32	11.39			F2L		31.0%
LL			0.91	2.26	29	12.83	29	12.83			LL		28.7%

Cross+1		0.30	1.17	11	9.40	11	9.40			Cross+1	20.4%
OLS			0.74	2.06	23	11.17	23	11.17			OLS		26.4%
PLL			0.30	1.03	17	16.50	17	16.50			PLL		22.6%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (10.11)



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x // inspection
R' D F' D2 R' D // cross
L' U L y' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R' U R L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' (U R U' R')2 // 3rd pair
R' U' R y U2 R U2' R' // 4th pair
U l' U R D' R' U' R D x' // COLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x // inspection
R' D F' D2 R' D // cross
L' U L y' U U' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R' U R L L' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U U (U R U' R')2 U R U' R2' // 3rd pair
U' R y U U R U2' R' // 4th pair
R R' U l' U R D' R' U' R D // COLL
x' M2' U M2' U2 M' U U' M' U M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		10.11	63	6.23	70	6.92				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			6.04	41	6.79	47	7.78			F2L/Total	59.7%	65.1%	67.1%
LL			4.07	22	5.41	23	5.65			LL/Total	40.3%	34.9%	32.9%

Cross+1		2.31	14	6.06	15	6.49			Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	34.1%	31.9%
OLS			2.63	17	6.46	19	7.22			OLS/Total	26.0%	27.0%	27.1%
EPLL		1.87	10	5.35	11	5.88			EPLL/LL		45.9%	45.5%	47.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.31	6.80	56	8.24	60	8.82			Total	32.7%

F2L			1.64	4.40	39	8.86	42	9.55			F2L		27.2%
LL			1.67	2.40	17	7.08	18	7.50			LL		41.0%

Cross+1		0.31	2.00	14	7.00	15	7.50			Cross+1	13.4%
OLS			0.87	1.76	14	7.95	16	9.09			OLS		33.1%
EPLL		0.40	1.47	9	6.12	10	6.80			EPLL	21.4%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (6.61)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

z // inspection
U D L2' R U R // cross
U R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

z // inspection
U D L2' R U R // cross
U R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U' R U' R' U R U R2' U' R // 3rd / 4th pairs
U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.61	56	8.47	60	9.08				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.57	27	7.56	29	8.12			F2L/Total	54.0%	48.2%	48.3%
LL			3.04	29	9.54	31	10.20			LL/Total	46.0%	51.8%	51.7%

Cross+1		1.77	10	5.65	10	5.65			Cross+1/F2L	49.6%	37.0%	34.5%
OLS			1.34	14	10.45	14	10.45			OLS/Total	20.3%	25.0%	23.3%
PLL			1.83	17	9.29	19	10.38			PLL/LL		60.2%	58.6%	61.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.33	4.28	52	12.15	52	12.15			Total	35.2%

F2L			1.23	2.34	25	10.68	25	10.68			F2L		34.5%
LL			1.10	1.94	27	13.92	27	13.92			LL		36.2%

Cross+1		0.43	1.34	9	6.72	9	6.72			Cross+1	24.3%
OLS			0.40	0.94	13	13.83	13	13.83			OLS		29.9%
PLL			0.63	1.20	16	13.33	16	13.33			PLL		34.4%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 9.83



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z' x // inspection
R' B' R' F2 R' F R D // cross
y' U D' R U' R' u // 1st pair
y U' L' U L U R U' R' F U F' // 2nd pair
y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L y U2' L U L' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z' // inspection
R' U' x R' F2 R (z' y) x' y' R2' F R y' D // cross
U D' R U' R' u // 1st pair
U' y L' U L U R U' R' F U F' // 2nd pair
y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L d' U' L U L' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' U' R' R R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
L' U' r U r' U' L U r U' (r' L') U L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		9.83	68	6.92	80	8.14				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			6.54	40	6.12	51	7.80			F2L/Total	66.5%	58.8%	63.8%
LL			3.29	28	8.51	29	8.81			LL/Total	33.5%	41.2%	36.3%

Cross+1		3.31	14	4.23	22	6.65			Cross+1/F2L	50.6%	35.0%	43.1%
OLS			2.47	22	8.91	24	9.72			OLS/Total	25.1%	32.4%	30.0%
PLL			1.50	13	8.67	13	8.67			PLL/LL		45.6%	46.4%	44.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.53	7.30	65	8.90	75	10.27			Total	25.7%

F2L			1.82	4.72	37	7.84	46	9.75			F2L		27.8%
LL			0.71	2.58	28	10.85	29	11.24			LL		21.6%

Cross+1		0.57	2.74	13	4.74	21	7.66			Cross+1	17.2%
OLS			0.26	2.21	22	9.95	24	10.86			OLS		10.5%
PLL			0.46	1.04	13	12.50	13	12.50			PLL		30.7%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.53	67.3	7.89	74.0	8.68				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.32	37.7	7.08	43.3	8.15			F2L/Total	62.3%	55.9%	58.6%
LL			3.21	29.7	9.23	30.7	9.54			LL/Total	37.7%	44.1%	41.4%

Cross+1		2.25	11.7	5.19	14.7	6.52			Cross+1/F2L	42.3%	31.0%	33.8%
OLS			2.69	23.7	8.80	26.3	9.79			OLS/Total	31.5%	35.1%	35.6%
PLL			1.52	15.0	9.85	15.0	9.85			PLL/LL		47.4%	50.6%	48.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.11	6.42	64.0	9.97	68.3	10.64			Total	24.7%

F2L			1.29	4.03	35.7	8.86	39.7	9.85			F2L		24.3%
LL			0.82	2.39	28.3	11.84	28.7	11.98			LL		25.5%

Cross+1		0.41	1.84	11.3	6.16	14.3	7.79			Cross+1	18.2%
OLS			0.52	2.17	23.0	10.60	24.3	11.21			OLS		19.3%
PLL			0.38	1.15	14.7	12.79	14.7	12.79			PLL		24.7%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.46	64.2	7.59	70.4	8.32				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.11	36.2	7.08	41.2	8.06			F2L/Total	60.4%	56.4%	58.5%
LL			3.35	28.0	8.36	24.3	7.26			LL/Total	39.6%	43.6%	34.6%

Cross+1		2.17	11.8	5.45	13.8	6.37			Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	32.6%	33.5%
OLS			2.41	20.4	8.47	22.4	9.30			OLS/Total	28.5%	31.8%	31.8%
PLL			1.65	14.4	8.71	15.0	9.07			PLL/LL		49.4%	51.4%	61.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.39	6.07	60.0	9.89	63.4	10.45			Total	28.3%

F2L			1.35	3.76	34.2	9.09	37.2	9.88			F2L		26.4%
LL			1.05	2.30	25.8	11.20	26.2	11.37			LL		31.2%

Cross+1		0.39	1.77	11.4	6.43	13.4	7.56			Cross+1	18.2%
OLS			0.57	1.84	19.2	10.42	20.4	11.07			OLS		23.5%
PLL			0.43	1.22	13.8	11.29	14.0	11.46			PLL		26.1%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.61	56	8.84	60	9.25

F2L			3.57	27	8.35	29	8.85
LL			3.04	22	9.75	23	10.20

Cross+1		1.47	10	7.48	10	7.48
OLS			1.34	14	10.45	14	10.45
PLL			1.33	10	12.78	11	12.78
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.63	4.28	52	12.15	52	12.15

F2L			0.79	2.34	25	11.39	25	11.39
LL			0.71	1.94	17	13.92	18	13.92

Cross+1		0.30	1.17	9	9.40	9	9.40
OLS			0.26	0.94	13	13.83	13	13.83
PLL			0.30	1.03	9	16.50	10	16.50
```












Spoiler: (16th) Firstian Fushada - 8.67



*Firstian Fushada* (Indonesia) - 8.67 av5 - WCAA World Championship 2019


Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.61



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y x2 // inspection
U' R' U l' U L D x' D2 // cross
y R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L' U' L2 U2 L' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
(R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 4th pair
R' F U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' U' R // OLL(CP)
R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 L U' R D' B' D F R B' L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2

y x2 // inspection
U' R' U l' U L D x' D2 // cross
U' y U R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L' U' L2 U U L' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
(R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 4th pair
R' F U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' U' R // OLL(CP)
R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.61	66	7.67	71	8.25				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.91	42	7.11	47	7.95			F2L/Total	68.6%	63.6%	66.2%
LL			2.70	24	8.89	24	8.89			LL/Total	31.4%	36.4%	33.8%

Cross+1		2.47	17	6.88	19	7.69			Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	40.5%	40.4%
OLS			2.30	23	10.00	23	10.00			OLS/Total	26.7%	34.8%	32.4%
EPLL		1.13	11	9.73	11	9.73			EPLL/LL		41.9%	45.8%	45.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.29	5.32	61	11.47	64	12.03			Total	38.2%

F2L			2.16	3.75	38	10.13	41	10.93			F2L		36.5%
LL			1.13	1.57	23	14.65	23	14.65			LL		41.9%

Cross+1		0.77	1.70	15	8.82	16	9.41			Cross+1	31.2%
OLS			0.59	1.71	23	13.45	23	13.45			OLS		25.7%
EPLL		0.43	0.70	11	15.71	11	15.71			EPLL	38.1%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.08



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2' F' U' L U L' D' // Xcross
U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' F U2' F' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' R F U F' D L' D2

y x2 // inspection
R' U R' F D2' F' U' r B r' D' // Xcross
U U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' F U2' F' R R' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U' U r' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		9.08	67	7.38	71	7.82				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.51	35	7.76	37	8.20			F2L/Total	49.7%	52.2%	52.1%
LL			4.57	32	7.00	34	7.44			LL/Total	50.3%	47.8%	47.9%

Cross+1		1.74	11	6.32	11	6.32			Cross+1/F2L	38.6%	31.4%	29.7%
OLS			2.81	23	8.19	25	8.90			OLS/Total	30.9%	34.3%	35.2%
PLL			2.23	15	6.73	16	7.17			PLL/LL		48.8%	46.9%	47.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.25	5.83	57	9.78	59	10.12			Total	35.8%

F2L			1.21	3.30	32	9.70	33	10.00			F2L		26.8%
LL			2.04	2.53	25	9.88	26	10.28			LL		44.6%

Cross+1		0.37	1.37	11	8.03	11	8.03			Cross+1	21.3%
OLS			1.34	1.47	17	11.56	19	12.93			OLS		47.7%
PLL			0.70	1.53	14	9.15	14	9.15			PLL		31.4%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.31



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

y' x' // inspection
F' L2 U' r' U' R2 D // cross
R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U L' U L U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B' L R2 D F' D U' R2

x2 y // inspection
D' (L r) U' r' U' R2 D // cross
y y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U L' U L U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
d' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.31	65	7.82	67	8.06				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.27	38	7.21	40	7.59			F2L/Total	63.4%	58.5%	59.7%
LL			3.04	27	8.88	27	8.88			LL/Total	36.6%	41.5%	40.3%

Cross+1		2.00	14	7.00	16	8.00			Cross+1/F2L	38.0%	36.8%	40.0%
OLS			2.47	20	8.10	20	8.10			OLS/Total	29.7%	30.8%	29.9%
PLL			1.20	15	12.50	15	12.50			PLL/LL		39.5%	55.6%	55.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.33	5.98	60	10.03	60	10.03			Total	28.0%

F2L			1.36	3.91	35	8.95	35	8.95			F2L		25.8%
LL			0.97	2.07	25	12.08	25	12.08			LL		31.9%

Cross+1		0.53	1.47	14	9.52	14	9.52			Cross+1	26.5%
OLS			0.80	1.67	18	10.78	18	10.78			OLS		32.4%
PLL			0.30	0.90	14	15.56	14	15.56			PLL		25.0%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (14.71)



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' R' U' R' (F B') // cross
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
y R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // missed PLL
(U' D) R' U' R D' // 3rd pair
(R' F' R U R U' R' F)2 // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' R B2 L' B2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' R' U' R' (F B') // cross
y U' R U R' R U R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
y R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R3 U' U R' U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // missed PLL
(U' D) R' U' R D' // 3rd pair
R' F' R U R U' R' F // missed pair
R' F' R U R U' R' F // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		14.71	110	7.48	113	7.68				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			7.94	56	7.05	58	7.30			F2L/Total	54.0%	50.9%	51.3%
LL			6.77	54	7.98	55	8.12			LL/Total	46.0%	49.1%	48.7%

Cross+1		2.17	16	7.37	17	7.83			Cross+1/F2L	27.3%	28.6%	29.3%
OLS			3.87	31	8.01	33	8.53			OLS/Total	26.3%	28.2%	29.2%
PLL			4.00	33	8.25	33	8.25			PLL/LL		59.1%	61.1%	60.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		5.98	8.73	103	11.80	104	11.91			Total	40.7%

F2L			2.72	5.22	53	10.15	53	10.15			F2L		34.3%
LL			2.80	3.97	56	14.11	51	12.85			LL		41.4%

Cross+1		0.73	1.44	15	10.42	15	10.42			Cross+1	33.6%
OLS			1.53	2.34	29	12.39	30	12.82			OLS		39.5%
PLL			1.00	3.00	32	10.67	32	10.67			PLL		25.0%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (7.39)



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z2 // inspection
R' F R2 D L U' L F' D2 // cross
y U R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' F' U F R U2' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L U2 // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' U2 F' D U B L D2

z2 // inspection
R' F R2 D L U' r U' x' D2 // cross
y U R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U L' L L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' F' U F R U2' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L U2 // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.39	52	7.04	54	7.31				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.04	36	7.14	38	7.54			F2L/Total	68.2%	69.2%	70.4%
LL			2.35	16	6.81	16	6.81			LL/Total	31.8%	30.8%	29.6%

Cross+1		2.61	15	5.75	17	6.51			Cross+1/F2L	51.8%	41.7%	44.7%
OLS			1.03	6	5.83	6	5.83			OLS/Total	13.9%	11.5%	11.1%
ZBLL		2.10	15	7.14	15	7.14			ZBLL/LL		89.4%	93.8%	93.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.52	4.87	47	9.65	47	9.65			Total	34.1%

F2L			1.47	3.57	33	9.24	33	9.24			F2L		29.2%
LL			1.05	1.30	14	10.77	14	10.77			LL		44.7%

Cross+1		0.64	1.97	14	7.11	15	7.61			Cross+1	24.5%
OLS			0.53	0.50	6	12.00	5	10.00			OLS		51.5%
ZBLL		0.80	1.30	14	10.77	14	10.77			ZBLL	38.1%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.67	66.0	7.62	69.7	8.04				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.23	38.3	7.33	41.3	7.90			F2L/Total	60.3%	58.1%	59.3%
LL			3.44	27.7	8.05	28.3	8.24			LL/Total	39.7%	41.9%	40.7%

Cross+1		2.07	14.0	6.76	15.3	7.41			Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	36.5%	37.1%
OLS			2.53	22.0	8.71	22.7	8.97			OLS/Total	29.2%	33.3%	32.5%
PLL			1.52	13.7	8.99	14.0	9.21			PLL/LL		44.2%	49.4%	49.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.96	5.71	59.3	10.39	61.0	10.68			Total	34.1%

F2L			1.58	3.65	35.0	9.58	36.3	9.95			F2L		30.1%
LL			1.38	2.06	24.3	11.83	24.7	11.99			LL		40.2%

Cross+1		0.56	1.51	13.3	8.81	13.7	9.03			Cross+1	26.9%
OLS			0.91	1.62	19.3	11.96	20.0	12.37			OLS		36.0%
PLL			0.48	1.04	13.0	12.46	13.0	12.46			PLL		31.4%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		9.62	72.0	7.48	75.2	7.82				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.73	41.4	7.22	44.0	7.67			F2L/Total	59.6%	57.5%	58.5%
LL			3.89	30.6	7.87	26.0	6.69			LL/Total	40.4%	42.5%	34.6%

Cross+1		2.20	14.6	6.64	16.0	7.28			Cross+1/F2L	38.3%	35.3%	36.4%
OLS			2.50	20.6	8.25	21.4	8.57			OLS/Total	25.9%	28.6%	28.5%
PLL			2.13	17.8	8.35	18.0	8.44			PLL/LL		54.9%	58.2%	69.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.47	6.15	65.6	10.67	66.8	10.87			Total	36.1%

F2L			1.78	3.95	38.2	9.67	39.0	9.87			F2L		31.1%
LL			1.60	2.29	28.6	12.50	27.8	12.15			LL		41.1%

Cross+1		0.61	1.59	13.8	8.68	14.2	8.93			Cross+1	27.7%
OLS			0.96	1.54	18.6	12.09	19.0	12.35			OLS		38.4%
PLL			0.65	1.49	17.0	11.44	17.0	11.44			PLL		30.3%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.39	52	7.82	54	8.25

F2L			4.51	35	7.76	37	8.20
LL			2.35	16	8.89	16	8.89

Cross+1		1.74	11	7.37	11	8.00
OLS			1.03	6	10.00	6	10.00
PLL			1.13	11	12.50	11	12.50
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		2.33	4.87	47	11.80	47	12.03

F2L			1.21	3.30	32	10.15	33	10.93
LL			0.97	1.30	14	14.65	14	14.65

Cross+1		0.37	1.37	11	10.42	11	10.42
OLS			0.53	0.50	6	13.45	5	13.45
PLL			0.30	0.70	11	15.71	11	15.71
```












Spoiler: Statistics



View statistcs google sheet here


----------



## Dancing Jules (Aug 24, 2019)

Robert Marik said:


> Are the scrambles and reconstructions available? Also, what makes Sean Villanueva so fast? Is it just efficient blockbuilding and fast turning, or does he use asome advanced methods, like influencing edges during CMLL and fast algs for last six edges?



Looking at the reconstructions, it's just TPS. He's relatively inefficient for Roux. His movecount was similiar to Sebastian Weyer's, when Roux's movecount should be significantly lower.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 24, 2019)

Dancing Jules said:


> Looking at the reconstructions, it's just TPS. He's relatively inefficient for Roux. His movecount was similiar to Sebastian Weyer's, when Roux's movecount should be significantly lower.


Imagine Sean Patrick's times if he had Kian Mansour's movecount... I say future Feliks Zemdegs in the making.


----------

